# Can I sail to the Bahamas with NO experience?



## Orseay

I'm 23 years old. My girlfriend and I are bored and looking for a tropical adventure. 

I've come up with a few ideas but the one I'm most seriously looking into the feasibility of, is buying a sailboat and spending like 6-12mth just cruising down the Bahamas; gaining more experience along the way and heading further South towards the Turks & Caicos, Dominican, Puerto Rico, BVI's, St. Lucia, etc..

SO, the two biggest questions I have are:

- Can I find a comfortable, used sailboat - qualified for the trip - for under $20k, all in?(preferably closer to $15k). 

- How long would it take/what would I have to do, to learn enough so that we could safely embark on the initial journey from Florida to Grand Bahama?

I'm thinking I could spend a solid month reading and researching the basics of sailing, then buy the boat in Florida and spend another few weeks/month practicing and learning on the water with someone locally. Then be ready to hit the 'road' with my girlfriend and our dog. Is this at all accurate or am I dreaming?

I'm a very optimistic person and although a bit naive perhaps, I'm pretty confident I can do this given the right advise and guidence.

Thanks so much for any and all input!

Cheers,

Owen


----------



## QuickMick

it all depends on your risk tolerance (and your gf's) as to what if we have an oh sh!+ situation. I doubt you will find a boat in that price range equipped with the safety gear that I would want onboard... but heck people have rowed across the ocean. If you are fat in the wallet to the tune of 15 dimes, maybe spend some of that dough on a charter (with captain) or some lessons... or pick up a laser/hobie on craigslist on the cheap to get down some basics/make sure you like it etc. in any case good luck.


----------



## The Rear Admiral

Your gonna need at least a dozen V-Necks for such a passage.


----------



## Orseay

Thanks QuickMick. I think there's a difference between risky and dumb. I have a fairly high 'risk tolerance' but I'd definitely be trying to limit the 'dumb'!


----------



## killarney_sailor

I think you would quickly be in over your head and the scary part might be that you would have no real idea when you went from being uncomfortable to being in danger. Also gettting to the Bahamas is different from getting to the Eastern Caribean (BVI and south).

Unfortunately there are dues to be paid before doing this sort of thing - or maybe it is not unfortunate since it makes the accomplished feel better. You can speed up the learning process, but you can't eliminate it.


----------



## The Rear Admiral

These old deck hands are just trying to take the wind out of your sails... so to speak. Of course theres risk involved... of course it will take some time and practice/ learning.No one is tellin you to test your luck with the squalls on your first day at sea.But by God Owen.... theres open ocean out there


----------



## Orseay

Hmm, yes, I realize there's some pretty serious waters beteen the Turks and Caicos and the BVI's/Dominican/Puerto Rico so let's just assume island jumping in the Bahamas for now.

And of course there's inherent dangers when you're on a piece of wood in the middle of the ocean. I understand that. What I'm trying to figure out is, how do I condition my feet just enough to run across the bed of coals..so to speak.

I'm looking for specific information or experiences, not just speculations based on my obvious inexperience. 

I also realize I'm not going to buy a boat tomorrow, learn everything there is to know about every technique and scenario the following day, then leave for the Bahamas on the third day without a hitch. 

I'm not the most interesting man in the world from the Dos Equis commercial. I'm just trying to figure out EXACTLY what I'd have to do.


----------



## jimrafford

Beyond getting some experiance I would suggest looking into your intended destinations. I think you will find the dog will have to stay home and unless you can show some financial means most of the islands you are thinking about won't grant you entry.
Jim


----------



## Orseay

Thank you Admiral. Not the specific information I was after, but certainly more positive. I'll take it!


----------



## bljones

You can easily spend 6 months just gunkholing the Bahamas.


----------



## Orseay

jimrafford said:


> Beyond getting some experiance I would suggest looking into your intended destinations. I think you will find the dog will have to stay home and unless you can show some financial means most of the islands you are thinking about won't grant you entry.
> Jim


Okay so let's just remove the more Southern destinations from the equation. I just want to make it over to the Bahamas from S.FL. Then sail from one island to another at our leisure.


----------



## bljones

Your budget is tight, but not impossible, if you don't mind a tired orphan boat with spartan accomodations.

Buddy boat with another boat to cross to the Bahamas, after taking a few weeks to learn your boat, and equip for the cruise.


----------



## Orseay

I'm perfectly happy with that idea and realize going further South is too ambitious to think about at this point. 

Can you elaborate some on the feasibility of a complete noob 'gunkholing the Bahamas'?

Boat size, costs, training/learning for that specific trip?


----------



## Minnewaska

Beyond the good advice above, if you do this, you will want to research the entry fees in each of those countries.


----------



## chef2sail

It isnt just the trip over to the Bahamas, Its staying on a boat for a length of time in nachorage, having access to water ( did you know it cost money for water in most of the islands?). Have you ever sailed in the trade winds...far different than what even most copastal cruisers sail in. Its also expensive to travel there even by your own boat with entry fees etc. Food may be 3X US costs.



> These old deck hands are just trying to take the wind out of your sails... so to speak. Of course theres risk involved... of course it will take some time and practice/ learning Rear Admiral


You have to be kidding with this statement?

Most people do not get a permit to drive at 16 and then enter the NASCAR Daytona 500 in a 10 yaer old car.

I beleive you can do this and build up you experience so that you begin to make it less risky. It more than risking your boat and you lfe...you are also risking someone elses.

Get sopme experience crewing and delivering on other poeples boats before you set out on your own I would suggest.

I not telling you to give up your drive or your dream at all so do not take it as that. I am not telling you to be overly cautious, just be prudent. Its always safety first.

Feel free to PM me.

Dave

Dave


----------



## Tafa

Hi Owen,

The short answer is, "It is possible if you are a really LUCKY person"

Even if you are an experienced coastal cruiser, sailing passages needs a different equipment and skill set.

But if you have NO sailing experience, I would not really recommend that kind of adventure. Foreseeing and avoiding potential risks is directly related with your experience and believe me, usually the"Unthinkables" happen on the water.

I believe it would be wiser to extend you prep period from 1 mth to 6 mths and would definitely include proper sailing lessons in the training mix.

Budget is a totally different aspect. Of course you can find a nice boat in that range but equipping it for long distance cruising may cost you a fortune. 

I would think it twice... even more times 

Cheers,

Tafa

PS: I hope this is not a joke  ...... and I admit.... I have some trust issues


----------



## lans0012

Maybe a more realistic goal and just as fun would be to buy in FL and island hop the keys. By the time you get to key west you might have the boat and your skills dialed in enough for the crossing to the Dry Tortugas. When stuff breaks you would be closer to services. If you run out of money you could find jobs at a restaurant or hotel in key west. 

Get a small stout boat with lots of water tankage and some good ground tackle. Lots of boats for sale in FL get a decent one but save plenty of dough for upgrades and unforeseen failures, which will probably be many if you don't have much time around boats.


----------



## bljones

Not to make light of the difficulties of the journey, but let's not overcomplicate it. Novice cruisers have been fumbling through the Bahamas for decades. Really, when you get down to it, there is little difference between a novice sailing in skinny water in the bahamas and sailing in skinny water in the USA- the biggest hurdle is getting there. Make friends, introduce yourself, get time on the water before setting out, and prep your boat. buddy boating and picking your window, then continuing to keep an eye on the weather and being prudent will take you a long way.

Find the best decent old Bayfield 29 or Alberg 30 or Grampian 30 for 80% of your boat budget, then spend the other 20% making it better, and go.


----------



## dtmacmilla

you can gunkhole the coastal waters of the good ole USA - especially the Chesapeake Bay - and you can get a boat capable of doing such a trip within your budget. I'd not expect to be able to go for the state championships your first effort - try districts first...


----------



## Orseay

Thank you bljones, that's exactly my sentiments. I'm not trying to downplay or trivialize the difficulties but c'mon, is it _really_ the 'Daytona 500'?


----------



## bljones

It's not the Daytona 500, but you DO make your own luck. 
Keep in mind that a sailboat is twice as long as your car, weighs four-6 times as much, has no brakes and a big turning radius...
and you drive from the back seat.


----------



## Donna_F

bljones said:


> It's not the Daytona 500, but you DO make your own luck.
> Keep in mind that a sailboat is twice as long as your car, weighs four-6 times as much, has no brakes and a big turning radius...
> and you drive from the back seat.


Not to mention if you open the door and happen to fall out, you don't faceplant blacktop.


----------



## Orseay

Well I do know the 'driving' physics are nothing alike! I'm comparing more in regards to the margins for error.

From the complete outside, looking in, I just feel like as long as you're extremely cautious of weather conditions and navigation that although a noob, I could get there with some basic training and a buddy boat. 

Also, with such a large community of active, experienced sailors in the areas I'd be looking to cruise..aside from getting there, where better place to learn?


----------



## AllThumbs

I have been sailing for 5 years and have gone on several week long cruises. I don't feel ready to tackle a trip like that.

Eric


----------



## smurphny

killarney_sailor said:


> I think you would quickly be in over your head and the scary part might be that you would have no real idea when you went from being uncomfortable to being in danger. Also gettting to the Bahamas is different from getting to the Eastern Caribean (BVI and south).
> 
> Unfortunately there are dues to be paid before doing this sort of thing - or maybe it is not unfortunate since it makes the accomplished feel better. You can speed up the learning process, but you can't eliminate it.


Maybe read the post above again. There is a HUGE amount of stuff to learn. Even if you are a hands-on capable guy, the great likelihood is that it will not be long before you run into trouble, probably before you even get to trying to cross the Gulf Stream and thread your way through a cut in the reefs that surround the Bahamas.

It's a great idea but you need to be careful. Go out with someone else for a long trip somewhere or get a little one design, even something like a Sunfish to learn about sailing.


----------



## Silvio

of course you can do it. whether it will be fun is up to you. you might want to invest in a basic sailing course for the two of you, take a couple weekends to learn the basics and discover if either of you are prone to debilitating sea sicknesses or paralyzed with fear by being on the ocean. if it works for you, buy a boat, hang out with other sailors in any anchorage and you will easily learn more traveling with other boats for a couple of weeks than you would spending months tied to a dock listening to the experts that have a million reasons why they never manage to drop their own dock lines ;-) 

go, have an adventure and post it here for us to read!


----------



## Chadfunk48

Have you thought of maybe chartering or renting a boat? They are available all over the place and you wouldn't be stuck with a boat after you were done with your adventure. Buying a boat is easy, selling one can be quite the opposite. And then you are stuck with paying for storage. With 20k you could fund a really great adventure on a boat that is not yours and even with someone to show you the ropes in the beginning. And you would bypass the whole making the passage problem. Just an idea


----------



## Orseay

AllThumbs said:


> I have been sailing for 5 years and have gone on several week long cruises. I don't feel ready to tackle a trip like that.
> 
> Eric


No offence but that's fairly subjective and doesn't really mean much..


----------



## chef2sail

> It's not the Daytona 500, but you DO make your own luck.


I beleive my anaolgy to the driver learning how to drive who just got his permit and driving the Daytona 500 is a good one. Safety is the most important part of any journey.

BLjones if you were taking an airplane flight from lets say Florida to the Bahamas would you get on a 30 year old piper cub bought at a bargain basement price with suspect maintainence. piloted by a 23 year old who had accomplished his first landing 1 month earlier? I doubt it. I am puzzeled why you would suggest something which may put his grilfriend in danger as something like a casual walk to the corner store, when you do not take the same casual attitude with regards to your boat I amsure.

There are odds that nothing would happen...would you take those odds though.

It is irresposnsible to not talk about the dangers faced in a trip which this new poster is potentially going to make and not give prudent safe advice to him. I am certainly not risk adversive and have taken many trips offshore for more thasn 3 weeks at a time, but not with the casual attitude being displayed and certainly not in a foreign country.

I think next month I am going to get a CDL Liscence and then drive 30 year old jet fuel tanker semi down I95 over to Texas down through Mexico and Central America with a valid passport to Argentina so I am there for Carnival next year.....just because I can get the liscense and purchase the truck and the gas and get a passport. I will learn to read a map, as well as Spanish from a book along the way. If I run out of money or need to eat I will get a job as a Chef for a few weeks.

Geeze...


----------



## Orseay

Chadfunk48 said:


> Have you thought of maybe chartering or renting a boat? They are available all over the place and you wouldn't be stuck with a boat after you were done with your adventure. Buying a boat is easy, selling one can be quite the opposite. And then you are stuck with paying for storage. With 20k you could fund a really great adventure on a boat that is not yours and even with some to show you the ropes in the beginning. And you would bypass the whole making the passage problem. Just an idea


Yeah but then I'm just out $20k? At least buying a boat gives me some equity that I can later recoup even if it's at a loss.


----------



## Donna_F

Silvio said:


> ...than you would spending months tied to a dock listening to the experts that have a million reasons why they never manage to drop their own dock lines ;-)


Are you referring to the posters who are simply trying to give the kid enough advice (that he solicited, no less) so that he doesn't have to call the Coast Guard before he crosses into international water?


----------



## Minnewaska

I would highly recommend ASA courses 101 to a least 105. Go through 108 and you would be ready.


----------



## AllThumbs

Orseay said:


> No offence but that's fairly subjective and doesn't really mean much..


None taken. I am not saying you can't do it but, knowing what I know, I wouldn't until I was competent.

It's more than knowing the mechanics of sailing. That takes mere weeks to learn.

Eric


----------



## Orseay

I'm sensing somewhat of a divide in opinion...

Let me clarify. I am by no means looking at this as a walk in the park that any moron with $20k can figure out overnight.

For me and my girlfriend, this would be an EPIC journey. I'm not asking for a list of deterents or dangers..those won't be ignored, but they can be studied and examined once the decision to go or not has been made. I'm simply asking...can it be done?

Part of the adventure would be lining up the right boat, spending time talking with as many people who know their sh*t, doing some basic training in Florida, and THEN making the - allbeit risky - journey!

This is SUPPOSED to be a little bit crazy, not dumb, but yes, a little bit crazy.

Just pretend I've made the decision and this IS what I'm going to do..what would you suggest? Where do I start? Etc..


----------



## bljones

chef2sail said:


> There are odds that nothing would happen...would you take those odds though.
> 
> It is irresposnsible to not talk about the dangers faced in a trip which this new poster is potentially going to make and not give prudent safe advice to him.


And several, in fact the vast majority of, posters in this thread did just that. I didn't tell the OP NOT to listen to them. It's good advice. I wanted to offer something in addition to what had been covered, and something other than the all too common doom-and-gloom -and - it- will -take -years- of- training- and- hundreds- of- thousands- of- dollars -in -preparation-and-you-still-might-not-be-ready advice that it is all too easy to give.

Mac 26s skippered by novices have cruised the Bahamas successfully. 'nuff said.


----------



## AllThumbs

Start with some day sailing with an experienced sailor, when you feel comfortable with the boat try some coastal cruising with a buddy boat. When you feel comfortable with that make the trip.


Eric


----------



## Minnewaska

You could be ready in six months, if you take the right training and are good at risk management. Most get hurt by making a different decision in the moment then they tell themselves they would before leaving. Are you good at risk mangement or do you roll the dice?

I didn't initially pick up on your plan for "doing some basic training". Thats not likely enough. Committ to learning everything you need to know and go enjoy. Basic training and some guys that know their stuff isn't a great plan. Formal training can be fast tracked.


----------



## jimrafford

The concept of what your asking is muck bigger than can a $15k boat and inexperianced crew make it to the bahamas. 
The last time I checked the US hadn't seized the territory of the Bahamas which means you will have to clear customs and immigration. They are not going to allow you to show up and stay as long as you want.
Secondly you are talking about living on a very confined space for extended time. If you want to experiment w/ this lock yourself and your girlfriend in a 10 x 10 bathroom w/ a hot plat and cooler for a week and see how you do. If she is still your girlfriend after a week you have a chance.
Until you have spent some time at sea in a confined space you have no idea what you are talking about.
Jim


----------



## Chadfunk48

The first thing I did when I got interested in sailing was started reading. How-to books, magazines (cruising world, Sailing... all of them). Research online sailboat listings, read this and other forums. And get some time on a boat, be it lessons or whatever. Make sure you like being on a boat first and foremost.


----------



## GeorgeB

Orseay, I’m assuming that you are looking more for validation than advice, so I’m telling you to “go for it”. You have made me realize that I haven’t learned all that much over the thirty plus years of sailing boats on the world's oceans. And, that a clever neophyte like yourself knows all the tricks in procuring affordable gear and outfitting for cruising that have somehow eluded the rest of us. I hope that you can impart this wisdom to us before you too, become experienced and somehow lose these valuable insights. Keep up your posting as I’m sure it will be entertaining. Far too often the “Tyros” stop posting after they get in over their heads and for once I’d like to read the “postscript”.


----------



## deniseO30

Orseay said:


> For me and my girlfriend, this would be an EPIC journey.


As you put "Me" in front "my girlfriend" I question your motives. Is your girlfriend blindly in lus..err love with you? Or is she just a mouse following your piping?

Cards on the table? It's really going to be your trip, your epic journey, and she's along for the ride to tell you how wonderful you are, right? 

In all seriousness, it's imperative that she learns to sail and handle the boat and more. It's not the same as "playing house" Think of her out there on deck at the wheel or tiller, in the dark.. dark like you can' perceive. and you sleeping down below.

jus sayin....


----------



## AllThumbs




----------



## bljones

And some here think I am the mean one who scares off newbies.


----------



## AllThumbs

it's only 200 miles. How hard can it be?


----------



## bljones

AllThumbs said:


> it's only 200 miles. How hard can it be?


You're taking the long route. 

http://www.wadespage.com/B800DS02RF04.shtml


----------



## JonEisberg

lans0012 said:


> Maybe a more realistic goal and just as fun would be to buy in FL and island hop the keys. By the time you get to key west you might have the boat and your skills dialed in enough for the crossing to the Dry Tortugas. When stuff breaks you would be closer to services. If you run out of money you could find jobs at a restaurant or hotel in key west.
> 
> Get a small stout boat with lots of water tankage and some good ground tackle. Lots of boats for sale in FL get a decent one but save plenty of dough for upgrades and unforeseen failures, which will probably be many if you don't have much time around boats.


Good advice, that's the approach I would suggest, as well... After the OP acquires the basic skills sailing a smaller boat first, of course...

The Keys will offer an ideal preparation for a possible trip to the Bahamas, you'll learn a bit about reading the water, anchoring in reversing currents, and so on... But the Keys are considerably more benign than the Bahamas, it's a bit tougher to get into any real serious trouble in the Keys, and of course assistance, if needed, is generally gonna be pretty close at hand... One thing a lot of people don't appreciate about the Bahamas until they've been there, is how quickly you can find yourself in some pretty remote spots, and the possibility of getting into some pretty serious trouble you might have to contend with entirely on your own...

Another big advantage to starting out in the Keys, IMHO, is the likelihood of encountering many more people your own age, either living aboard, or cruising... Once you cross the Gulf Stream, you've officially entered Old Farts Territory, you're not gonna find too many young people bumming around over there, at least from what I've seen in recent years...

So, get your feet wet for awhile in the Keys, then maybe think about making the jump over if you feel your skills, and your boat, are up to it... The Keys aren't the equal of the Bahamas by any means, but they're still a pretty cool place to cruise, and the perfect training ground for such a venture, IMHO...


----------



## jimrafford

Other than crossing the stream.
No Worries!
Jim


----------



## AllThumbs

bljones said:


> You're taking the long route.
> 
> Boating in the Bahamas - Bimini Bay, North Bimini Island


Even easier!


----------



## Orseay

GeorgeB said:


> Orseay, I'm assuming that you are looking more for validation than advice, so I'm telling you to "go for it". You have made me realize that I haven't learned all that much over the thirty plus years of sailing boats on the world's oceans. And, that a clever neophyte like yourself knows all the tricks in procuring affordable gear and outfitting for cruising that have somehow eluded the rest of us. I hope that you can impart this wisdom to us before you too, become experienced and somehow lose these valuable insights. Keep up your posting as I'm sure it will be entertaining. Far too often the "Tyros" stop posting after they get in over their heads and for once I'd like to read the "postscript".


Thank you for your sarcasm, Senior George. You sound like a very wise man.

I'm not sure when this turned into an experience competition, but you win. I am very humbled by your thirty plus years on the world's oceans.

However, I'm not sure when I hinted at having, "tricks in procuring affordable gear and outfitting for cruising" so I'm not too sure where that was directed.

I get it, you're an experienced sailor and you're older than me.

Please keep negative and jaded comments to your self.


----------



## Orseay

deniseO30 said:


> As you put "Me" in front "my girlfriend" I question your motives. Is your girlfriend blindly in lus..err love with you? Or is she just a mouse following your piping?
> 
> Cards on the table? It's really going to be your trip, your epic journey, and she's along for the ride to tell you how wonderful you are, right?
> 
> In all seriousness, it's imperative that she learns to sail and handle the boat and more. It's not the same as "playing house" Think of her out there on deck at the wheel or tiller, in the dark.. dark like you can' perceive. and you sleeping down below.
> 
> jus sayin....


Yes, you summed up my relationship and our intentions based on my grammar. Thank you.


----------



## smurphny

Orseay said:


> I'm sensing somewhat of a divide in opinion...
> 
> Let me clarify. I am by no means looking at this as a walk in the park that any moron with $20k can figure out overnight.
> 
> For me and my girlfriend, this would be an EPIC journey. I'm not asking for a list of deterents or dangers..those won't be ignored, but they can be studied and examined once the decision to go or not has been made. I'm simply asking...can it be done?
> 
> Part of the adventure would be lining up the right boat, spending time talking with as many people who know their sh*t, doing some basic training in Florida, and THEN making the - allbeit risky - journey!
> 
> This is SUPPOSED to be a little bit crazy, not dumb, but yes, a little bit crazy.
> 
> Just pretend I've made the decision and this IS what I'm going to do..what would you suggest? Where do I start? Etc..


Maybe a good thing to do would be to go out with someone on a really crappy day to get an idea of just what you are dealing with. Being completely new to this, you can't yet have the healthy FEAR of the ocean that is necessary for self-preservation. This is what could get you in trouble big-time. It's like anything else with a lot of inherent danger: what keeps you alive is skill, knowledge, and practice.

By the way, as someone mentioned above an Alberg 30 would be one to look for although they draw a bit of water. The timing is right to get a good deal on a boat.


----------



## flyingwelshman

deniseO30 said:


> As you put "Me" in front "my girlfriend" I question your motives. Is your girlfriend blindly in lus..err love with you? Or is she just a mouse following your piping?
> 
> Cards on the table? It's really going to be your trip, your epic journey, and she's along for the ride to tell you how wonderful you are, right?
> 
> In all seriousness, it's imperative that she learns to sail and handle the boat and more. It's not the same as "playing house" Think of her out there on deck at the wheel or tiller, in the dark.. dark like you can' perceive. and you sleeping down below.
> 
> jus sayin....


What a load of unmitigated bollocks!

You have no idea about this guy's relationship other than what you project on it!

You come off as a hard-core misandrist, as well as demeaning to the man's female companion. Give her some credit!

"playing house"? Can you be just a little more patronizing?

Next thing we'll have some 'family' lawyer piping up about how these people are in obvious need of his services.

We no nothing about this guy or his relationship other than what he has written.

My opinion on whether he should 'go for it' is this: if you think you (that is you and your girlfriend) are ready for it: Go for it!

The mechanics of sailing are pretty straight forward - you'll probably have it sorted out after an afternoon on the water. The technical stuff will take more time. I would suggest you are very clear in your understanding of weather, navigation (the ability to read charts etc.), tides etc.

Make sure you are intimately familiar with your boat systems. Make sure that the boat is safe.

Bear in mind that even the best found boat cannot guarantee your safety. Just look at what happened to this guy!

The thing is with the guy who lost his boat off New Zealand, he had enough experience to recognize that he was in danger, and implemented a strategy to ensure his survival. You have to be able to anticipate the dangers as he did.

Best of luck!


----------



## Donna_F

No comment on your relationship with your girlfriend, but Denise has several points you should pay attention to. 

As a boating safety instructor, I see couples all the time in my classes who I have to separate when they start fighting. Usually when we get to the navigation part.

Your GF should know, at the very least, how to use the radio or SSB to call for help, how to operate the boat in order to either get to safe harbor or anchor, how to know where she is in order to relay her location. 

For your part, you should make sure, make DOUBLY sure that she isn't following you out to sea because she's in love. Make certain that her dream is your dream. I know, you're sure. No, you aren't. You're too young to be that sure even though you'll deny it. Argue with that if you want but while you're arguing, do yourself a favor and ask her anyway. There's nothing like being in a small boat (compared to the open ocean) in a dangerous situation to bring out the true feelings. 

There's all sorts of dynamics that owning a boat and sailing together in a small space can bring out. Hopefully you'll make her a full partner in this venture, not just a passenger and boat fluff. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Orseay

DRFerron said:


> No comment on your relationship with your girlfriend, but Denise has several points you should pay attention to.
> 
> As a boating safety instructor, I see couples all the time in my classes who I have to separate when they start fighting. Usually when we get to the navigation part.
> 
> Your GF should know, at the very least, how to use the radio or SSB to call for help, how to operate the boat in order to either get to safe harbor or anchor, how to know where she is in order to relay her location.
> 
> For your part, you should make sure, make DOUBLY sure that she isn't following you out to sea because she's in love. Make certain that her dream is your dream. I know, you're sure. No, you aren't. You're too young to be that sure even though you'll deny it. Argue with that if you want but while you're arguing, do yourself a favor and ask her anyway. There's nothing like being in a small boat (compared to the open ocean) in a dangerous situation to bring out the true feelings.
> 
> There's all sorts of dynamics that owning a boat and sailing together in a small space can bring out. Hopefully you'll make her a full partner in this venture, not just a passenger and boat fluff.
> 
> Best of luck.


No worries, thanks for the thought.


----------



## Silvio

DRFerron said:


> Are you referring to the posters who are simply trying to give the kid enough advice (that he solicited, no less) so that he doesn't have to call the Coast Guard before he crosses into international water?


No! Sorry to be misunderstood, I was typing one handed while a little distracted, I was referring to dock jockeys only from my own past experience. Lots of free advice from guys at the dock that had fully developed ecosystems on their boat's bottoms Many telling me how foolish I would be to do X, Y, or Z especially solo sailing.

I am definitely not directing my mirth to any on this board.


----------



## Donna_F

Silvio said:


> No! Sorry to be misunderstood, I was typing one handed while a little distracted, I was referring to dock jockeys only from my own past experience. Lots of free advice from guys at the dock that had fully developed ecosystems on their boat's bottoms Many telling me how foolish I would be to do X, Y, or Z especially solo sailing.
> 
> I am definitely not directing my mirth to any on this board.


Ah. In that case, I'm sorry that I jumped on you.


----------



## Landgull

What I would think, if I were you, isn't "Does sailing to the Bahamas sound fun," but "Does owning a boat and sailing on it" sound fun. If it does, borrow a boat to test it and be sure you like it, then buy a boat, sail it, ENJOY IT, and then when you feel ready, go to the Bahamas. You might find that's in a month, or a year, or you hate sailing, or you wind up getting really involved with club racing and decide to stay where you are. Who knows?

I think people here are jumping on you because it sounds like you're trying to do too much at once, when, if you read closely, you're not. You want to get the boat, learn, prepare, then go. And to be fair, sailing to the Bahamas, while definitely a dangerous activity, isn't a huge suicidal undertaking. And you could find a boat and find that within a month you feel perfectly comfortable doing it.

But in the mean time, Bahamas or no, I promise that you'll find a smile on your face if you get out on the water. Any water.

(That said, if you can find a boat in a month, I'll be impressed.)
EDIT: P.S. Click the General Chat button at the bottom of the screen and say "Hi".


----------



## fallard

On the surface, this dream seems naive, given the TOTAL lack of experience. That said, there will be lots of experience gained IF Oresay sails down the east coast from Canada. Buying a boat in Florida and immediately jumping off to the Bahamas does not seem like a responsible option. If Oresay and his gf can convert the experience from sailing down the east coast to Florida into good judgement, they might just make the Caribbean dream happen.

Of course, it doesn't hurt to research the experience of others and educate oneself in seamanship. The financial picture, as jimrafford mentioned, is a factor in all of this.

Another option might be picking up a boat in Puerto Rico and do island hopping after a trial period in the Virgin Islands (Spanish, US, BVI). But one needs to be realistic about the costs. Food is not cheap and North Americans need to realize that water is not free down there.


----------



## smackdaddy

Ors, check out this thread:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...sea-cruisers-singlehanders-normal-people.html

Drake is an awesome dude that really tells it like it is.


----------



## JordanH

Hi Orseay,
You've received a lot of respectable advice above. I'll throw in some other tidbits to keep you going towards your goal.

I watched the following documentary, with horror and amazement, and a bit of jealousy. I'm amazed they survived, horrified that someone would try to do this as they did and finally jealous that they completed the journey. Hold Fast, a documentary about anarchy and sailing - Boing Boing

1) To your question about size and cost of a boat to do such a journey; An opinion has some weight to it, but documented experience is a better source. Here is one source: The Bahamas - Sailboat The boat documented, Suselle, just sold for around (or under?) $14,000.

Further to your question on size and cost, almost every sailor I know records all sailing / boat costs. You would do well to talk to some local sailors that are near your level of comfort and ask if you can discuss detailed costs. Not the off-the-cuff, over-breakfast costs, but hard numbers. That will give you a better idea than Internet opinions from people with varying comfort levels.

2) No one can answer your second question but you. We can help you with specific subjects and skillsets that you will need to learn. But your aptitudes and resources will dictate how fast you can learn and gain experience. I was talking to a friend of mine about the skills required to sail on a voyage. I jotted down on a napkin an outline or curriculum of subjects she would need to learn in order to take on a long voyage. Perhaps you have a mentor that can do the same for you.

With regards to your last comment about a "month of experience", well, let me rephrase it this way. If you were to learn to drive a car in a parking lot in Florida, and practice your skills in a parking lot in Florida for one month, would you be able to drive in the icy mountain roads in Europe? The answer is "maybe". If the weather is good and you drive without making mistakes, then you'll be fine. If you get caught in a blizzard or your attention waivers, your mistakes may end up with serious consequences. You gain experience by making and recovering from mistakes... one month doesn't give you much time to make those mistakes.

My last bit of information is about the common advice about "relationships" on a boat. My 'wife' and I have a typical relationship and we travelled 6 weeks in the Great Lakes on a tiny boat with our dog (same boat as Suselle above). We faced our good days, we experienced trying days. We fixed poopy head hoses, we swam in crystal clear crisp cold water. We were swarmed by stable flies, we were suntanned. We lived with one-burner alcohol stove and an ice box that rarely had ice, but ice makes beer that much better. We motored in calms and sailed in 14' waves... and at the end of the day, she's still willing to sail with me. If we can do it, you can do it... even though extreme's can happen, ordinary people will survive.

ok that wasn't the last bit. Check out Bika's blog(s) and see where a little budget and a little spirit can take you. They've been sailing since Norway 2005 Home - Bika


----------



## prophecy455

My wife and I did just that many years ago. 23ft. full keel sloop, handbearing compass, good charts, and lots of energy. Looking back the experience was among the best things we ever did. Get a shallow draft boat (very forgiving the shallow Bahamas), outboard auxiliary, and practice sailing in the shallow Florida keys. Spend money for an Epirb, good vhf, and only sail when the conditions are ideal. The dog will be a hassle but you can do it, applying money and time for permits. You may find that the Bahamas will be so much fun you won't want to keep going.


----------



## Landgull

To be fair, people are acting like he's asking if he could round the horn in a month. The gulf stream is a terrible place to be with a noreaster blowing, but if you wait for a nice gentle 12-15 knot westerly or southwest wind, and have a clear forecast for the next 2-3 days, you'll have a hard time wiping the smile off of your face.

If I were you, I'd look for a local sailing club (not yacht club) that you can join to get a feel for sailing. You or the girlfriend may absolutely hate it, and then you won't have lost a bunch of money. 

And I know that you must feel like you're being jumped on, but I know DRFerron wasn't meaning to be presumptuous or insulting with her relationship advice. She just has seen quite a few cruising couples, and likely has noticed some things that keep them happily sailing, as well as things that don't. None of us knows anything about your relationship, but her advice is certainly worth a read.


----------



## jrd22

My son and daughter in law went to NC from Washington state, found and bought a boat in about a month, worked on the boat for a month or so and took off down the ICW. They stopped in Ft. Lauderdale and we (I joined them for a week in FL and the trip over to Bahamas) worked and provisioned for a couple of weeks and then took off for West End. They continued to cruise the Bahamas for a couple of months and then decided to head for the So. Pacific. They went back to FL and made a sail, bought some gear, re-provisioned and left for Panama. When they got to Panama they figured out that morning sickness is easily confused with seasickness, so they returned to FL. Both of them feel this was the greatest adventure of their lives (up until my grandson was born).
Oh yeah, they had a big, old dog with them too.

The point of the story is that yes it can be done (although my son had been sailing some since he was a kid and had crewed on a big schooner from Seattle to San Fran) but if you lack experience you need to rely more on making sure you don't get into trouble with weather or anything else through careful planning and timing and making sure the boat is in good enough shape to go. Read everything you can get your hands on and find a mentor that's done the Bahamas and pester them with a million questions, and really get to know your boat inside and out.

Have a great trip!


----------



## JonEisberg

fallard said:


> On the surface, this dream seems naive, given the TOTAL lack of experience. That said, there will be lots of experience gained IF Oresay sails down the east coast from Canada. Buying a boat in Florida and immediately jumping off to the Bahamas does not seem like a responsible option. If Oresay and his gf can convert the experience from sailing down the east coast to Florida into good judgement, they might just make the Caribbean dream happen.


I don't see how a trip down the East coast would be all that productive, in his case... They'll likely motor virtually the entire distance, as most people do, which of course will consume a considerable portion of their budget... It's a fun trip, of course, no doubt they'd enjoy it, but I just think the benefit in whatever skills gained along the way relative to the cost and time spent would be minimal, and they'd likely be better off starting out down South... Not to mention, as a newbie with limited experience, dealing with the Jersey coast, Delaware Bay, etc in the fall, that's tossing someone into the deep end of the pool pretty quickly. Starting the trip from the Chesapeake, on the other hand, could be a far better option...

Also, Florida is certainly one of the best and first places to be looking for a boat that suits their needs, and fits their budget... Far more likely to find something with modest draft, already equipped with some of the nice-to-have gear for the Bahamas, solar panels and whatnot... And, since whatever he winds up with in his price range is unlikely to be exactly turn-key, Florida is still one of the best regions to find reasonably-priced DIY boatyards, and access to marine consignment shops, which can make a big difference to anyone outfitting or prepping a boat for such a trip on a budget...


----------



## CapnBones

I got a 30 footer, had been on the hard for a couple years but in good shape and put in some elbow grease and new sails and running rigging, now I am at the tune of about 15k and with the exception of an epirb and a couple other non necessary but I would like to have items for such a trip I plan on doing near the same. I want to take a trip up to Rhode Island area with a couple other boats for an ocean shake down this summer but then I hope to see you in the bahamas by November or December.

It is doable if you want to do it, just know what concessions you are willing to make. I would recommend budget wise to go to marinas and look for "delinquent" or just little used or forgotten boats that fit your idea and ask about them. Often you can get them cheap and in my case in very good condition. Take into account how much work you are willing to do to the boat yourself and you can get a sweet boat for a very reasonable price. I know I did.

Oh yeah go for it!


----------



## BluemanSailor

Number one safety item for me - especially in the Bahama Islands-- *GREAT ground tackle*.. and *learn how to use it properly*-
the last thing you want to do is drag onto another boat- especially if it's a nice big new shiny boat and you don't have insurance- will really shorten your trip.

Saw it happen to a friend of mine in the Caribbean.


----------



## BoxedUp

Firstly, your thread title is misleading because in your post you state that you will gain some experience before heading out.

Secondly, to simply answer the question posed, the answer is yes.

OTOH, if you amend the question and insert the word "successfully", I would say doubtful.


----------



## fiberglass1

There are some good points made here but the main thing to bear in mind is that the Bahanas is no place to be fixing and familiarizing and learning. Depending on where you are, grocery stores may be 50 or 75 miles apart. There are no West Marine stores. You may not see another boat for days. And the worst - a bag of ice might be 20 bucks!
So go ahead, buy the boat. But learn to sail it and get it right in the good ole USA before you take off. It'll save you a whole lot of headaches and possibly your lives.


----------



## Aac

I think every one is being a little too polite. When you say that you are a 'complete noob' do you mean that you dont even know if you get sea sick.

Do you know what 'experience' means. An inexperienced person reacts in an irrational manner when confronted with fear. This is well known by generals through out the ages and thats where the term battle hardened comes from. You cannot learn this from books nor speaking to people; only being there in a 45 knot blow will teach you that you should have experienced 20, and 30 knots first.


----------



## sailingfool

Orseay said:


> ... I'm not trying to downplay or trivialize the difficulties but c'mon, is it _really_ the 'Daytona 500'...


You are trivializing the difficulties.

Can you make it there, will you survive there? Probably.

An alternative ending, is the night of your first thunderstorm at anchor, the boat and you end up on the beach. if its a sandy beach, you live. If its a rocky beach, you die.


----------



## BreakAwayFL

Living on a boat I won't touch on because I don't know much about it, except this - It's not for everyone. Some couples can spend years on a 22 footer, other couples can barely manage a three day weekend on a 42. Buy your boat and try it for a month "at home."

Your budget. Absolutely. You can find a great boat in that price range that can handle the task, but be sure to budget for your safety gear first. Even if it adds a few months delay, DO NOT skimp on safety gear. I pick up my boat in a week (yay), and when I get to her I'll have a trunk load of equipment that cost me MORE than the boat. (although my boat was less expensive than your range) GPIRB ($600), heavy weather gear ($600), depth finder ($200), chart plotter ($700), comfortable always on life vests ($300), waterproof portable VHF radio ($150), offshore signal kit ($300!), charts ($120 SO FAR), BoatUS membership ($135), spare lines and rigging ($400)... and MANY more items... Not to mention the niceties...

As far as your transit... Yes. You *can *do it. Or die trying.

I just bought a boat, and I already have my first two transits planned. But the first one is 6 months away and only a 40 mile hop to Bimini, and the second isn't much farther.

A very very old and hopefully wise sailor told me that the only thing a sailor _needs _to know is to respect the power of the sea. Once you know that, you'll realize that you will _want _to know so much more, and you will be so much more cautious.

*Please absolutely follow your dream and do this. * Just slow down a little bit and do it safely. And when you make it down to South Florida look me up and maybe we'll sail along with you for your first leg. Just not yet.


----------



## JordanH

Aac said:


> Do you know what 'experience' means. An inexperienced person reacts in an irrational manner when confronted with fear. This is well known by generals through out the ages and thats where the term battle hardened comes from. You cannot learn this from books nor speaking to people; only being there in a 45 knot blow will teach you that you should have experienced 20, and 30 knots first.


I will choose to disagree with this. I believe your personality and your previous life experience will shape how you react when confronted with fear. A mentally strong person will be able to identify they are experiencing fear, and set that aside to make rational decisions. I saw a VHS video of a sailboat that was rolled over in the surf as it approached the harbour entrance. 4 men in the cockpit, 3 of whom were ejected. The experienced and capable skipper miraculously went right under water and back up... still sitting in place holding the tiller! 2 of the crewman had no choice but to swim for shore, the 3rd held onto the boat... the skipper at the tiller was in shock and you could see in the video, he was just frozen in place and didn't help the 3rd crewman back onboard. I say again that your reaction to fear or sudden misfortune is not dictated by your experience on a sailboat but your ability to cope with the situation.

It is true, that you will never understand what 45knots feels like until you are in it. I sailed for probably 7 years, but the biggest wind I had experienced was 25knots with a good skipper and full crew. I was alone (with my wife) this summer and we hit 35+ knots. Let me tell you, 20 knots doesn't prepare you for it. Just as I suspect 35 knots doesn't prepare you for 45. You can avoid 45 knot wind storms with planning so this is not really a road block.

Through sailing, you will gain experience over time and learn what your boat can take, and how to deal with things when they go sideways. You will learn what works and what doesn't work. But the biggest thing it will teach you is when you should be scared as opposed to when it only feels scary. 

One thing I mentioned to the OP in private, is that he lives mere hours from incredible cruising grounds. A big dream often is imagined far from home, but when you have Great Lakes nearby, you can live big dreams without going very far at all.


----------



## CatalinaRob

here is my advice:
- Move somewhere near the water and get a job that will allow you to support the above goals (ie to buy a boat and go cruising someday).
- Join a local yacht club and get involved racing on a crew / boat with folks that will get your feet wet in the sport. There are plenty of Wed nite races and weekend regattas to keep you busy as you learn. Eventually venture out into overnight-race destinations.
- If you are ready to take things to the next level - explore buying a boat to live on at a marina while you still have a job and continue to participate in local races and such. Here you can do 3 things; save more money, learn as much as you can about sailing and learn as much as you can on the boat you live on.
- Then, when you know and feel timing is right - take a break from your job and venture out on the cruising front and base it on where you are at that time in your life and overall knowledge and experience.

Good luck!

- Rob


----------



## svHornblower

I am in the "Yes it can be done" column. I also think there has been some good advice given in this thread and some comments that may not have answered your questions but are some things to think about. My advice is to take some classes. This will cut your learning curve dramatically. Get somebody to help you find a boat that is in good enough shape for what you want to do with it. Your price range is low but reasonable for a young couple. I would also suggest that you consider some local cruising before you make the jump to the Bahamas. This will shake both you and the boat out a bit and it will be easy to fix or change anything that is needed before you head over there.

I hope it works out for you.


----------



## CatalinaRob

One more recco here if you want to do this...read this book by Cpt Fatty Goodlander - Fatty Goodlander, S/V Wild Card - Home

He is a feature writer in Cruising World magazine and wrote a book (several books) on the subject. Very talented writer. He's been living on a boat for over 50 yrs and ~40yr cruising globally with his wife. If anyone has advice to do this on a budget its this guy...

- Rob


----------



## GMC

Do it. You can. Check out Windtraveler site for a young couple who started last year in Chicago and ended up in Trinidad. They were well outfitted and had resources, but they met up with other young couples doing the same thing on old, cheap, capable rigs. Some have web sites I believe. Windtraveler will answer your questions re: the dream, the reality, being young, being less experienced if you e-mail them on their site. Do it.


----------



## jkiser

My first post was nearly identical to yours. I was given the same good advise as well as the belittling comments. I just went for it I spent some time searching and bought a boat. I have been humbled by the experience the first time out on the water I nearly took out two boats the mechanics of driving a ski boat and sailboat are not the same. I also have learned of the maintenance required and that if you add the word marine before another word the price is doubled. My plans haven't changed only the timeframe in which I plan to achieve them. I say go for it but spend some time on the water preparing there is a ton of experience on this site don't let the harsh remarks discourage you from asking questions


----------



## chris_gee

I think the question out to be rephrased as can I do this confidently and competently. Those two qualifications are not implicit in the original, and many responders will differ according to the emphasis they put on them.
Having trained a few it takes a while to learn the absolute basics. It takes a lot more to acquire the experience and judgment to learn to avoid where possible potential difficulties. Inevitably difficulties will arise. Very often when one does what one thinks will be okay but which is not the most prudent and seamanlike course. The usual outcome is that one would not repeat that, i.e. one learns by experience, that may be costly.
Also invariably things go wrong - even a furler jamming can be a source of problems when you really need to furl. Unjamming it or lowering the sail on a heaving deck is no fun even assuming your partner can hold the boat head to wind. Surprisingly most newbies cannot especially faced with a tiller. They need to do these things sufficiently often that they become routine.
The ASA syllabi will how you some of the things you need to learn, like collision regulations, lights, navigation passage planning, presumably knots, radio etc. Thats the theory then you need the practical in reefing docking anchoring etc. Yes there are tricks or knowledge involved in anchoring properly. Doing most of the practical things you need repetition like 30 times to get basic competence.
You will also need some basic skills in repair and maintenance. That includes engine troubleshooting, oil and filter changes - not just the simple but electrical fault tracing and making connections etc. While these may not be that difficult there are catches for the unwary.
To an extent you will learn some of these things in the first year or so of ownership, because inevitably with an older boat there will be many things that need repair replacement or maintenance. A very good and not cheap surveyor will help detect many of the more expensive things like rigging standing and running and sail condition but the motor is usually extra. You won't have the knowledge to detect most problems nor to accurately estimate the time and cost required to fix them. Multiply by four is a good rule of thumb.
Add the costs for the safety gear as most local boats are not well equipped and you could well find your costs double .
I think you said early on you have a high risk tolerance. I don't think most good sailors do. Because they are aware of the risks and that sea will find them out they they to be seamanlike, that is do things properly and prudently.
Oh yeah as a starter go out together when it is a bit rough and see how you like it. Seasickness generally means that death would be welcome as a relief.


----------



## delan

For an Immersion course in Sailing, Join a yacht club, at the Miami Yacht club (where I'm a member) you'll spend all day and all night around boats and sailors with tons of knowledge.
When you find a boat, you can learn to sail it in the protected waters of biscayne bay, there are plenty of people willing to go for a daysail and willing to teach how to handle your boat, before having to venture offshore.
When the time comes to cross, there's always someone coming or going that you can buddy with.


----------



## BreakAwayFL

delan said:


> For an Immersion course in Sailing, Join a yacht club, at the Miami Yacht club (where I'm a member) you'll spend all day and all night around boats and sailors with tons of knowledge.
> When you find a boat, you can learn to sail it in the protected waters of biscayne bay, there are plenty of people willing to go for a daysail and willing to teach how to handle your boat, before having to venture offshore.
> When the time comes to cross, there's always someone coming or going that you can buddy with.


I agree with *almost* all of this. Biscayne Bay is very crowded, and navigating a sailboat through it can be a challenge. That being said, cruising the Florida Keys is excellent practice, and there is a very active liveaboard community.


----------



## SloopJonB

Orseay said:


> Thank you bljones, that's exactly my sentiments. I'm not trying to downplay or trivialize the difficulties but c'mon, is it _really_ the 'Daytona 500'?


Maybe not the 500 but it's at least an ARCA race. Keep in mind, the Gulf Stream flows north at up to 4 knots so you can get swept a long way quite quickly. Next, the Bahamas are very low lying and not the easiest things to spot. Lastly, if you MISS them, there ain't nuthin' until Africa, aprox. 4,000 miles later.

All kidding aside, the Gulf Stream is a serious piece of water - no place to be learning how to sail and navigate on a bottom dollar and unfamiliar boat.

Stick closer to home until you know what you're doing.


----------



## TQA

Orseay said:


> - Can I find a comfortable, used sailboat - qualified for the trip - for under $20k, all in?(preferably closer to $15k).
> 
> Owen


*Yes* Craigslist is your friend at this sort of price range. You want one with a decent diesel for the Thorny Path. Buy A Gentlemans Guide to Passages South by Van Sant

Someting like catalina sailboat might do price should be negotiable sounds a lttle high but it might have lots of kit.



Orseay said:


> - How long would it take/what would I have to do, to learn enough so that we could safely embark on the initial journey from Florida to Grand Bahama?
> 
> Owen


It would depend on how quickly you learned. Sailing is about 98% common sense. BUT the 2 % times may be very scary and possibly life threatening.

However if you take your time and WAIT for good weather windows the Bahamas trip is very doable and you will most likely enjoy every minute.

Going South and East from Elizabeth Harbour Great Exuma will be more testing but many have done it with the sort of experience you will have by then.

Now about the dog. Some do cruise with dogs but going through the procedures to enable you to go ashore wil be time consuming and VERY costly in some islands. Piece of cake for the Bahamas though. Noonsite is a good source of info on this.

OH YES one poster said you would be asked about your resources before you were granted permission to enter the islands. Well I have been a liveaboard cruiser for 10 years now and I have been asked this question *ONCE ONLY* and it was on applying for a US visa. No other destination has ever asked me such a question.

I hope you make it out to the Leewards it is pretty good out here.


----------



## casey1999

I think you can.

But some things to consider. Sounds like you have not sailed in the open ocean before (maybe you stated you have, and I missed it among all the previous posts). So I think you and your GF should volunteer as a crew on a boat (small boat under 40 feet) for a day sail in some rough water to see if you get sea sick and how you like sailing. From there try to go on some overnight trips and see how you like that. This can all be done at no cost by volunteering as crew (this is how I got all my open water experience). 

If you both like sailing, then move forward with your plans, if not, find another adventure. 

Try to get your dog aboard a boat for a sail. All my previous dogs did not do well on sail boats on open water (they did like power boats). My previous dogs and current dogs get sea sick.

Also, do not underestimate the cost for cruising. You will have a boat to maintain and fix and have the associated mooring fees, along with the basic living expenses. Also check into health insurance.

Good luck


----------



## Dean101

Orseay said:


> I'm 23 years old. My girlfriend and I are bored and looking for a tropical adventure.
> 
> I've come up with a few ideas but the one I'm most seriously looking into the feasibility of, is buying a sailboat and spending like 6-12mth just cruising down the Bahamas; gaining more experience along the way and heading further South towards the Turks & Caicos, Dominican, Puerto Rico, BVI's, St. Lucia, etc..
> 
> SO, the two biggest questions I have are:
> 
> - Can I find a comfortable, used sailboat - qualified for the trip - for under $20k, all in?(preferably closer to $15k).
> 
> - How long would it take/what would I have to do, to learn enough so that we could safely embark on the initial journey from Florida to Grand Bahama?
> 
> I'm thinking I could spend a solid month reading and researching the basics of sailing, then buy the boat in Florida and spend another few weeks/month practicing and learning on the water with someone locally. Then be ready to hit the 'road' with my girlfriend and our dog. Is this at all accurate or am I dreaming?
> 
> I'm a very optimistic person and although a bit naive perhaps, I'm pretty confident I can do this given the right advise and guidence.
> 
> Thanks so much for any and all input!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Owen


Dude, you definitely got some good advice thrown your way! I think you have a great idea for an epic adventure. I say go for it and enjoy. For whatever it's worth though, I'll mention a few things I've learned.

Pay attention to scheduling. I've read several accounts of people who got in a rush to get to their next destination only to be too optimistic and run into bad weather or mechanical failures with disasterous results. The reverse of that is true too. "When" is sometimes more important than "Can". I don't think many will argue with me on that. A 6 - 12 month cruise through that area is liable to see you into hurricane season down there. Just don't be tied to any set schedule so tightly that you can't alter it if you need to. This applies to my next comment.

Make sure that both you and your girlfriend are comfortable with your ability to handle the boat. I never pay too much attention to time limits for learning. It all depends on how receptive you are to new ideas, how much you apply yourself, and how much you practice. If you expect to learn from reading, be prepared for a LOT of practice, trial, and possibly expensive error. The basics are pretty easy but, as others have mentioned, there is a lot you need to know other than just the basics.

I won't comment on what boat you should buy. That's all up to you. I will say that some research and a good survey will serve you well and will probably get you started on your adventure much quicker than picking one just because you like it. Your lack of experience has been a strong point in many of the posts here. The more time you spend sailing, the more experience you will gain. I'll add that I've never tasted a breakfast so fine as the first one I ate sitting in the cockpit of my first boat, after my first night on the hook, watching the sunrise! DAMN, that was good! Yachtworld.com is a great place to look at boats. It's got a good search function and there are usually a lot of pictures in the adds. Look at reviews, ask questions here, and make a list of those that fit your needs.

Noonsite.com is a great resource to start looking at the entry requirements for the countries you plan to visit.

If you've never sailed before, learning can be an adventure in itself. I agree with the idea of cruising through the Keys.

I don't know if you read much but one thing all epic adventure novels have in common is that the "adventure" part only ends at the final destination of the story. That's why that part is called "The End".

I hope you realize by now that your plan is completely do-able. I would suggest that you start researching boats, ask lots of questions, and be specific. The more information you provide, the more help you are likely to receive here. It's your (and girlfriend) adventure. It's up to you to make it happen or to just keep dreaming.

Do it right and Good luck!


----------



## neverknow

Hello, Down load this movie. It's a torrent file, hope you know how to use it. The movie is about a small group of college kids who did what you are thinking about. They really went cheap.

Hold fast.

Hold Fast (2007) H.264 - Demonoid

To DL the movie you must have a torrent program and than click the "Download the torrent" link next to the blue arrow.

or here.

http://www.demonoid.me/files/download/2134812/


----------



## bljones

I cringe everytime someone recommends "Hold Fast." Low-bucks cruising doesn't have to mean living like "Occupy a Sailboat"


----------



## SloopJonB

Orseay said:


> From the complete outside, looking in, I just feel like as long as you're extremely cautious of weather conditions and navigation that although a noob, I could get there with some basic training and a buddy boat.


Being cautious of weather and navigation is always prudent but even with todays electronics, Sat. weather etc, $hit happens and when it does, you have to be able to look after yourself.

I read a quote once that stuck with me;

The land is benign, it will provide for all our needs.
The sky is indifferent, if we are properly prepared, we can safely pass through it
The sea is malignant, it is ALWAYS looking for a way in to kill us.


----------



## casey1999

SloopJonB said:


> Being cautious of weather and navigation is always prudent but even with todays electronics, Sat. weather etc, $hit happens and when it does, you have to be able to look after yourself.
> 
> I read a quote once that stuck with me;
> 
> The land is benign, it will provide for all our needs.
> The sky is indifferent, if we are properly prepared, we can safely pass through it
> The sea is malignant, it is ALWAYS looking for a way in to kill us.


Interesting how at one time we lived in the sea, now we fear it...


----------



## glassdad

Another issue to consider is whether you or your girlfriend get seasick. There is nothing worse than being seasick in a situation where you have to pay attention and work. Most of us have been sick at one time or another. It is not pleasant. Now try to put yourself in the position of being on watch at 2:00 am in rough seas, high wind and your crew is incapcitated by seasickness. You may be able to handle it for an hour or two, but the whloe night and day. Remember, you can't just pull over and stop. If one of you gets sick, that can be bad. If both of you get sick, you can die. 

You need to try some multi day coastal trips with a crew who knows what they are doing or at least where you can pull in to a port if problems develop.

Take care.


----------



## SloopJonB

Dean101 said:


> Dude, you definitely got some good advice thrown your way! I think you have a great idea for an epic adventure. I say go for it and enjoy. For whatever it's worth though, I'll mention a few things I've learned.
> 
> *Pay attention to scheduling. *I've read several accounts of people who got in a rush to get to their next destination only to be too optimistic and run into bad weather or mechanical failures with disasterous results. The reverse of that is true too. "When" is sometimes more important than "Can". I don't think many will argue with me on that. A 6 - 12 month cruise through that area is liable to see you into hurricane season down there. Just don't be tied to any set schedule so tightly that you can't alter it if you need to.


Re: the highlight, I'd say the same thing but worded differently - DON'T SCHEDULE - every case I've run across where people ran into trouble while cruising arose in one way or another from schedules, deadlines, fixed timeframes etc. Having to "be somewhere" on a certain date is asking for it.

The only exclusion I'd make is hurricane season - that obviously matters a whole lot where you plan to sail.


----------



## JordanH

neverknow said:


> The movie is about a small group of college kids who did what you are thinking about. They really went cheap.


I'm fairly certain these kids weren't college kids as they seemed fairly homeless. Yes, they really went cheap; Also, unsafely and illegally. But they did go, and they did survive. I'm with BLJones... I cringe when it is recommended. It really is a good documentary to prove the trip *can* be done, although it is not of the "how-tow" variety.

Also, I think it is my mistake for mentioning a dog; My point was that I lived with wife and dog on a very small sailboat for 6-weeks with both. I don't believe the OP mentioned anything about a dog, I doubt he wants to bring one to the Bahamas.


----------



## Serendipitous

I don't know if this has already been mentioned because I skipped from page 4 to page 9...but on the cost front, Bahamas can get quite expensive. Everyday items there can usually run about 1.5 times what they are in the States. With that being said, go to Cuba! You're Canadian, you won't get any hassle.


----------



## jimrafford

His very first post he mentions a dog.
Jim


----------



## dacap06

I agree with most others -- yes, it can be done but it is generally not a good idea. An analogy would work best here: would you drive down the Interstate through the deserts of the SW in a minimum cost, worn-out car with no driver's license and no driving experience? Would you know what to do when your car breaks down (as worn-out clunkers are wont to do) and you are not near help? I did not see how long you plan to stay, and that could make a difference too. My presumption is you have done your homework regarding customer and immigration, papers, etc and already have your passport.

If you get a bunch of sailing in before you go, you would have more confidence in yourself and in your boat. Right now, you don't know enough to calculate how much risk you are taking in a given situation. I like sailing around the Chesapeake. The Florida keys would work as the next step up.

Or try something off the wall! Instead, how about advertising yourself as inexperienced, gratis, willing crew? Who knows, some captain might pick you up. Stay for a week then fly back home. Google Sailnet for threads regarding advertising yourself as crew. There are several good web sites for the purpose listed in them.

Tom


----------



## bljones

BTW, orseay, you are welcome to come and join us on the Dock and get some sea time. We'll even loan you a boat you can crash on for a weekend/week, to figure out whether you like it.


----------



## zeta

You and your girlfriend are young and you seem to have a sense of adventure. I would do it and pay no attention to the naysayers. Sailing around Fla. on a daily basis will earn you much more experience than someone that sails his boat 2 or 3 times a year. If crossing the stream is worry-some, there are plenty of skippers that will move it across for you (for a fee) or travel with another boat. I like your spirit and I remember when I was your age I lived for a while in a car traveling around the US, and when I look back it was a wonderful time. If you end up hating it and have to sell for half what you paid, so what....you are young and have plenty of time to earn more money.
The Bahamas are visited by thousand of boats a year, some small, some large, some even on jet skis and bass boats. I agree with the posts about you are not rounding the horn. IMO ground tackle will be very important and a dependable engine. That with life jackets, vhf, compass, handheld gps--good to go. My brother goes over every year to fish on a 17ft center console, been doing it for 20 years, not one problem. 
Boat, if you can not find a boat for less than 20K that you can live on in this market, you are not looking. I've looked at 27 to 30 ft'ers well under 20K that that can easily handle the Bahamas. Recently seen Flickas for less than 15K ready to go...and even though small can take you anywhere and easy to handle. Many trailer sailors make the trip too. 6 months in Fl and 6 months in Bahamas, should tell you if you want to continue. 
Never let anyone talk you out of your dream, especially with fears of doom and gloom....Is it doable--yes, will it be fun--probably, will you die--not likely, will you starve--nope, will you run out of water--I think you are smart enough not to. Could you become addicted--without a doubt....Carpe diem.


----------



## neverknow

JordanH said:


> I'm fairly certain these kids weren't college kids as they seemed fairly homeless. Yes, they really went cheap; Also, unsafely and illegally. But they did go, and they did survive. I'm with BLJones... I cringe when it is recommended. It really is a good documentary to prove the trip *can* be done, although it is not of the "how-tow" variety.
> 
> Also, I think it is my mistake for mentioning a dog; My point was that I lived with wife and dog on a very small sailboat for 6-weeks with both. I don't believe the OP mentioned anything about a dog, I doubt he wants to bring one to the Bahamas.


Yea I should have said college aged kids. Yes they also did a lot of illegal stuff too. It was still sort of fun the watch??? or not lol


----------



## Lou452

We have the same kind of dream but I am twice your age. You are at a good age in life I have always found some way to take a risk have fun and stay alive. I will not make a list as what I have done is history. I share your dream of learning to sail. We will learn as our time and money risk factor balances our needs. I am on my 2nd small sailboat. I am not new to the water but sailing not as crew/passanger is new. I would start with a small boat pick one that is a class and will have some resale value. This will let you get your feet wet. It will let you see how much you like to sail. I had a bad taste my first few times out so now 20 + years later I am sorry I did not start to sail a long time ago! This is why You need to find some one that can help you have a good time. A lot of fun activity can be a bust if you are not exposed in the right way. This I have learned. Dream Plan then work your plan. last thought Got To get there has killed many in all walks of life in risky sport. Plan manage your risk.


----------



## SloopJonB

dacap06 said:


> I agree with most others -- yes, it can be done but it is generally not a good idea. An analogy would work best here: would you drive down the Interstate through the deserts of the SW in a minimum cost, worn-out car with no driver's license and no driving experience? Would you know what to do when your car breaks down (as worn-out clunkers are wont to do) and you are not near help? I did not see how long you plan to stay, and that could make a difference too. My presumption is you have done your homework regarding customer and immigration, papers, etc and already have your passport. Tom


Great analogy.  My daughter wanted to go to the "Burning Man" event in the Black Rock desert north of Reno. I had to do some educating on THAT one.  Naivete can still be fatal, even nowadays.


----------



## SloopJonB

casey1999 said:


> Interesting how at one time we lived in the sea, now we fear it...


Far from it - I (and presumably most, if not all on this site) love it intensely - I won't live away from it again,* BUT* it demands total respect.


----------



## JordanH

jimrafford said:


> His very first post he mentions a dog.
> Jim


mea culpa. It looks like I missed that tid bit when I read it the first time as well as when I went back to read it again. 

We kept our dog days to 10 hours with an unplanned 14 hour day. She was crossing her legs. I don't think I'd want to take her on an ocean crossing. No space, too hot, customs/immigration issues, general stress/anxiety, no medical help if needed and it takes extra hands to keep a dog out of the way.


----------



## bobhoran

I sailed to the Bahamas in 2009 on a Morgan 24 and stayed for a few of weeks. It can easily be done in a $19K-15K boat especially if as you described you would spend a couple of months sailing in friendly waters get to know your boat and preparing it for cruising. Get a book "Sailing & Rig Tuning" by Ivan Dedekam. It is the best book on sails & sailing that I have found. Plan to use solar cells to keep up your batteries or have a diesel inboard. Anchoring in the Bahamas is always iffy so have 3 anchors aboard of different types with one of them quite large. When sailing, reef when you first think it might be a good idea. It is not a race, so having your biggest sail up is not all that important. Watch the weather an try to stay in port when a storm is coming, or the wind is going to be strong. http://morgan24site.com


----------



## redfishnc

A good friend reminded me of my youthful sailing when we discussed this over dinner. Two of us bought a 27 Wharram cat and with only life preservers, a compass and a chart left Caswell Beach and headed around the Cape Fear to Wrightsville Beach, NC. No motor, never sailed this boat before. Just went. Wind change from summer thunderstorm had us screaming offshore. Next morning we entered the inlet with the tide and finally anchored up. We recognized the water tower to orient us to the inlet. These days the idea of sailing 65 miles to Beaufort has me making all sorts of preparations. What a difference 40 years makes. I think as soon as you assume the role of Captain you will realize responsibilities and some things will change. Take your time and enjoy the ride.


----------



## bartonio

Or you could just fly over to the Bahamas and buy a boat there and start you journey learning to sail it while in the Bahamas instead of making the crossing right off the bat. You could expediate the "fun" part and do the learning WHILE in the carribean. I think thats what I would do.


----------



## sailortjk1

Of course you can. 
Anybody can sail, there's no need for experience.


----------



## casey1999

SloopJonB said:


> Far from it - I (and presumably most, if not all on this site) love it intensely - I won't live away from it again,* BUT* it demands total respect.


Yes, fear can save your life. That is why fear exists.


----------



## Squidd

So...can I sail to the Bahamas on a $10 K boat...?

$9K...?

$5K...?


----------



## huhman

Not sure if the original poster is still around . . . I haven't checked this huge thread all thw way through but I just wanted to add that I took courses last summer in Ottawa here: www.boattraining.com/learningcenter/ltc/basic.htmlhttp://www.boattraining.com/learningcenter/ltc/basic.htmlhttp://www.boattraining.com/learningcenter/ltc/basic.html you would obviously have to leave Ottawa pretty quickly afterward in order to get training in real oceans somewhere but at least you'll get hte basic. You'd also want to take the VHF and coastal navigation course, all told about 1k per person. Then good luck! You can also check this guy's blog, it seems he had little solo experience and went across the atlantic. I think he did do a bunch of deliviries before hand though, his blog is pretty long: http://www.bigoceans.com/2006/07/06/still-dreaming/http://www.bigoceans.com/2006/07/06/still-dreaming/


----------



## JoeDiver

sailortjk1 said:


> Of course you can.
> Anybody can sail, there's no need for experience.


Yep. Just buy a boat and go. You might make it, you might not. Even very experienced, equipped and trained sailors get lost at sea.

It's kinda like golf. Anyone can hit a ball down the course and eventually get it in the hole. Anyone can hoist a sail and catch the wind.

Doing either one very well......that takes practice....training....knowledge.


----------



## casey1999

Shure you can, here is the leason plan:
National Geographic Adventure Magazine: February 2005 Excerpts: How to sail across the Atlantic Ocean or around the world


----------



## JonEisberg

bartonio said:


> Or you could just fly over to the Bahamas and buy a boat there and start you journey learning to sail it while in the Bahamas instead of making the crossing right off the bat. You could expediate the "fun" part and do the learning WHILE in the carribean. I think thats what I would do.


Sorry, but I'm not sure that's a very pragmatic approach... For one thing, there is currently ONE boat listed on Yachtworld under $20K for sale in the Bahamas, a 17' daysailer... Passing on one of the largest markets in North America for the type of boat he's looking for, simply in order to avoid an initial 50 mile crossing of the Stream, sounds like a losing bet, to me... (grin)

But more importantly, as myself and others have noted, the Bahamas is NOT the best place for a newbie to get his feet wet, and embarking on the Thorny Path to the Eastern Caribbean with minimal skills could REALLY be a recipe for disaster...


----------



## rgscpat

Noonsight of course is a great website for the paperwork / entry regulations for the different countries. A few countries charge annoying fees to visit, and some are picky about pets and other things. A cooperative attitude and a tidy boat may help is there's ever a question of things being quite right.


----------



## zeta

Her's 2 in Bahamas one for 5k one for 4K.
For Sale: 2 Cheap Boats in the Bahamas - Cruisers & Sailing Forums


----------



## bigdogandy

Orseay - if you're still reading the posts on this string, here's my two cents worth...you can definitely do this trip with the right prep and mindest. There are lots of boats for sale in Florida that would be suitable for your trip and budget. Here's an example:

View Boat Photos - YachtWorld.com

If you start out sailing the coastal areas of Florida or the Keys for a couple of months you'll gain some sailing experience and get familiar with the joys and frustrations of living on a boat while you're in areas where you can go to a store to get supplies or equipment you will realize you need or to fix something that breaks...and that will happen more than you think as you are getting your boat set up.

Sailing the coastal areas will also give you time to figure out if cruising with a dog is going to work for you, your girlfriend and your pup before you hit the high seas. I have a Jack Russel that daysails with me but she isn't happy on anything longer than that, so when I cruise she stays with friends.

Read the books and links suggested by the other posters here, too. That will help more than you realize.

As you cruise Florida for a while you will meet fellow sailors who can give you help and advice, and hopefully buddy up with when you make the jump to the Bahamas. Good luck and enjoy the adventure.


----------



## Arjen

I cannot say much about the safety aspects as i am almost as new to this whole thing as you are. As you noticed, reactions vary from you can row to the bahamas and to ´you need a year of experience, get expensive sailing lessons first´. What applies to you, you can only decide for yourself, some people are talented and will learn things easy, others will never learn. Of you know where you are on that spectrum, you can decide what side of the spectrum of replies to believe. You need to be objective about it though, so maybe ask your girlfriend 

I can advise you about the financial part though. I have seen many boats last month in Florida. I just bought a rawson 30 for 10.000$. It is in good shape and equiped for offshoring with liferaft, solarpanels and spare parts + tools. 

This was a pretty lucky deal i think, and mostly they are more like 15.000$ for a decent and well equiped 30ft. If you and your girlfriend can be comfortable in 28 feet, you can find yourself a good boat for about 6000$ probably and maybe add a few more for the equipment you want. I have seen many good ones in this price range (usually listed around 8, price will easilly go to 6)


----------



## ebs001

Here's a website which might be of interest http://atomvoyages.com/ James Balwin sailed around the world twice with little experience on a 28 foot boat. I did not read anywhere when you plan to do this but if it's a year or two off, buy a boat in Ottawa and sail the Ottawa river jion NSC or Britannia and take some Canadian Power Squadron courses over the winter. There are plenty of boats for sale in Ottawa well under your budget which you can sell after your finished sailing at home. Go here for example Nepean Sailing Club to the classified page.
Going to the Bahamas I would suggest going to the Abacos first. You can learn about cruising and what you need and want for extended living aboard. Most people do not sail across the gulf stream; they motor or motor sail so an inboard auxiliary is highly recommended. Definitely go with a buddy boat who has crossed before. Once in the Abacos sailing is much easier in the protected Sea of Abaco. Marsh Harbour, Abaco has stores and conveniences of the US or Canada so it's not so much of a culture shock. The first time we went to the Bahamas we spent the entire winter in the Abacos and a lot of people do that year after year. We went with a buddy boat who acted as our guide and provided a huge amount of assistance. After doing the Abacos, if you're up for more adventure you can then go to Eleuthra, then on to the Exumas and the some of the out islands like Long Island and Cat Island.
Sailing/cruising the Bahamas is a lot different than doing the Thorny Path so be aware of that before you adventure further south. "A Gentleman's Guide to Passages South" a good book to have if you do plan to go further.
Health insurance is an issue if you plan to stay longer than 7 month's. Contact OHIP and they will explain your options. While you're young and probably healthy accidents still happen and that could ruin you for life without insurance.


----------



## twenty1knots

I say go for it. Plan your trip and enjoy!


----------



## chris_gee

Of course there is an alternative. If at 23 you are both bored you could consider finding something that extends or challenges you. That might be in a variety of fields - education or simply realising that your life purpose is not self-titillalation but what you are contributing.


----------



## BreakAwayFL

Squidd said:


> So...can I sail to the Bahamas on a $10 K boat...?
> 
> $9K...?
> 
> $5K...?


Yes. You can sail to the Bahamas on even a SUB $5k boat, but remember your safety equipment and that there is no substitute for some practice!!!

That being said, how comfortable will you be for six months on a 25 footer? Nobody can say, not even you, until you try it out for a week.


----------



## eherlihy

It's been done:





Hold Fast from Moxie Marlinspike on Vimeo.


----------



## Capt.aaron

GO FOR IT!!!, and YES you can find a boat for $15,000 easy. ( sailboat listings .com)
Don't let anybody tell you different. You can do it.


----------



## youmeandthed

I met a guy who did what you want to do on a $500 boat. My suggestion is to miss the Bahamas, we found them to be expensive. As a Canadian, brush up on your spanish, go to Cuba and south from there. Stick to the western Caribbean, and do your research and only spen 7k on the boat, use the rest for repairs and your cruising kitty. Just keep an eye on the weather.


----------



## Capt.aaron

youmeandthed said:


> i met a guy who did what you want to do on a $500 boat. My suggestion is to miss the bahamas, we found them to be expensive. As a canadian, brush up on your spanish, go to cuba and south from there. Stick to the western caribbean, and do your research and only spen 7k on the boat, use the rest for repairs and your cruising kitty. Just keep an eye on the weather.


he's right. Come down to key west and buy one of many cheap but sea worthy boats and sail to cuba then onward.


----------



## Frogwatch

I'd suggest buying a boat in the Abacos and sailing it all over there, That'll keep you occupied until you decide whether or not it is a thing for you. The "Sea of Abaco" is reasonably well protected waters and offers numerous ports, islands and places to go. Even if you decide sailing isn't your thing, then you have a place to go to in the Bahamas and you just keep it at one of the marinas and move it from place to place when you get bored.
You might consider buying a boat in Florida with the stipulation that the previous owner accompany you to Marsh HArbor and then he flies home. The former owner isn't likely to make the crossing if the boat is in poor shape (if he values his life).
Yes, I do think one could buy a 27-30' boat for 15K suitable for sailing the Bahamas. I figure my own 28' S2 is worth only 10K and is set up for such trips (I am very spartan in the area of comforts though). Yes, You'd have to buy a handheld VHF, flares, inflatable life jacket, etc and that stuff would cost another $1000.
So, I say it is do-able with the major risk that you'll not like it and then have trouble selling the boat. Remember, keeping a boat in a slip or in a yard will cost about $300/month in the Bahamas.


----------



## 23Ranger

Owen

I am novice sailor myself, having started sailing about a year and a half ago, and I am also tossing the idea of spending a few weeks crusing this fall in the area of the Bahamas. I had a similar dream when I first started taking lessons, and similar to you, went looking for straightforward answers as to what I needed to know in order to take off toward the islands. I'll share some of what I figured out over the last year and a half.

- You need to learn to read charts, learn to navigate by dead reckoning, learn the rules of road for boats, read and understand weather reports and forecasts, and most importantly learn not just how your eventual boat works, but why it works. It is inevitable that something will break on your boat when you need it to work. There is no owners manual for fixing most things on the boat; you have to be able to diagnose a problem in the context of the likely systems on your boat that are affected, and problem-solve your way to a solution.

- Another thing that helped me was reading cruising guides and non-fiction books about sailing; while the stories from the latter are interesting, they also share experiences of how the authors dealt with problems you are likely to encounter. It also helps to learn the "language" of sailing so that you can understand the answer to the questions you end up asking people.

- Go sailing with people more experienced than you on your boat, and then try and get some experience on other boats. Have someone who knows how to sail help you shop for your boat. If you think you are serious about choosing a boat, have it hauled out of the water and surveyed. Get a voyage survey done before you head to the bahamas if there is some time between your original survey and leaving for anywhere else.

- Get a couple small trips under your belt. In the past year an a half, I've (with friends) sailed my 23' Ranger sailboat to Key West and back twice from Miami. The Keys are (usually) a pretty forgiving place to cut your teeth in navigation and shallow water sailing, and I've learned some quality lessons about seamanship and watching the weather conditions.

- Spend a couple nights on your boat with your lady on a mooring ball in relatively high winds. Your first storm 500 miles from home is a ****ty place to find out you can't sleep with the boat rocking.

My experience has been that learning to sail is a gradual process that you pick up in phases, sometimes slowly, sometimes much quicker, but that you will develop an internal understanding for your comfort level and what type of sailing you want to get into. Best of luck, and make it happen.

Adam


----------



## KnottyGurl

There are lots of great boats that will carry you to the Bahamas for the price your looking for. Set your self up with a decent chart plotter, fixed VHF and a handheld, learn navigation, get a cruising handbook of the area your planning to visit as they give information on nav tips and approaches. Figure what you eat and how it can be stored in rubber made boxes get 4 10 gallon ones and that would amount to the basic max storage allotted to food.
Make sure you can have atleast 30 gallons in a holding tank for water, that gets you 14 days of safety for two people. Additional jugs can be lashed to the side as well as fuel, I have a 26 ftr so I have one fuel and water on each side for long hauls and practice passage's.
I can easily do a 300 or 600 NM passage as practice and still be able to duck in if needed.
The bottom line is meet people get some knowledge, then skills OJT so to speak and start weekending and sailing till you find your self pointing in the direction you want go island hopping.


----------



## Jgbrown

Orseay said:


> Yeah but then I'm just out $20k? At least buying a boat gives me some equity that I can later recoup even if it's at a loss.


Having recently purchased an Alberg 30 myself, with the same kind of goal in mind, I've got a few thoughts on that. 
The costs of a boat are truly staggering. While I'm enjoying the learning, and the idea of it being MY boat still appeals, the quantities of money involved even for a small cheap boat blow me away. It requires a total readjustment of the expenses involved in something, at least for me. I've never in my life budgeted for things in the thousands of dollars the way a boat requires. If I'd known just how drastic that difference was, I doubt I would have bought a boat, though I'm glad I didn't know in some ways.

Would you prefer to spend 10, 000$ for a fantastic adventure, with great equipment, and a safe roomy boat, or spend 20k up front, a lot more in getting your boat sorted out, and be lucky to only lose 10-15, 000$ at the end assuming you did the work yourself and didn't get any surprises?
*A tangible asset is only good if you are getting back more than you would have spent to rent. Otherwise it's just an expensive liability.

*

I was budgeting a year or two for learning to sail properly, as well as living on her at anchor to get used to the conditions I might be experiencing later.
I've done the learn as you go thing with a motorcycle, and though I enjoyed it, I don't care to repeat the experience with a boat.
Learning things the hard way gets less appealing as the close calls add up, especially with someone else's life in the mix.

I would think that you could have a fantastic adventure for 10, 000$, and that would be with a safe, roomy, well equipped boat, and supplies etc being provided.

In hindsight, I would have preferred to have started that way, but I too balked at the cost, I felt I would be better served buying the boat, and selling again later. I paid 10, 000$ for my Alberg 30 in the end, though with a year of moorage so I can refit her, and sorting out the electrical system I've already passed 20k$, with no sign of slowing down any time soon. I haven't even started the interior refit, adding tank capacity, safety equipment, training, spare parts, tools, electronics. I never wanted a project, but that is the reality of older boats.

I'm reminded of a joke about farming, paraphrased for sailboats the best way to get 10, 000$ with a sailboat is to start with 30, 000$.
I'll be quite pleased, and a bit surprised if I only lose 10, 000$.


----------



## Michael K

Orseay said:


> I'm perfectly happy with that idea and realize going further South is too ambitious to think about at this point.
> 
> Can you elaborate some on the feasibility of a complete noob 'gunkholing the Bahamas'?
> 
> Boat size, costs, training/learning for that specific trip?


A good friend of mine did almost exactly what you are trying to do with remarkable success. He had a bit more experience than you, though - one summer living aboard a Catalina 22. A couple of years later he and his GF quit their jobs in Massachusetts, drove to FL, and shopped around for a boat to sail the Bahamas. They settled on a C & C Redwing, 30' LOA but only 21' 9" on the waterline. The boat was pretty basic, stoutly built, the Atomic 4 ran well, the groundtackle was oversized and the mainsail was new. It was November 1991.

Both of these people are quick learners, able to come up with creative solutions, and were willing to accept a very simple lifestyle to achieve their dream. There were certainly times when they were very tired, cold, and wet. They lived without refrigeration, they caught fish with a Bahamian sling to supplement what was likely a beans and rice/noodles diet, and they learned from their mistakes. On one occasion they ran hard aground and spent at least the next two low tides creating a "channel" back to the actual channel by hand; the boat was so hard over they slept on the settee backs.

After seven or eight months I got a phone call. We've done it and had a great time, they told me, but now we need to sell the boat and move on in life. Where do you think we should sail to and sell the boat? When I suggested Annapolis they said okay. When they arrived I saw two exuberant and beaming souls who had gotten to know one another oh so well. They cleaned the boat up and sold it within three weeks for a profit; I think one of them was a very good negotiator and did well on the front and back end.

My friends married a few years later and continue today to raise a family in the DC metro area. I mention this simply because when the OP asked about "costs, training/learning for that specific trip" I thought it important to also describe some potential life-long dividends.


----------



## TQA

jimrafford said:


> Beyond getting some experiance I would suggest looking into your intended destinations. I think you will find the dog will have to stay home and unless you can show* some financial means *most of the islands you are thinking about won't grant you entry.
> Jim


Not the case for the person concerned.

In ten years Atlantic cruising the ONLY country that has demanded such evidence is the USA and the other ones that I know of are in the mid Pacific.


----------



## tanksalot

*THIS* is one of the most interesting threads I've read, anywhere. The videos are fantastic!!!!!

Tanksalot
Stan F.


----------



## gdaiy

Experience is only gained by doing, prepare your boat well, pick your weather and go. We only have today!


----------



## mountaintrout

Owen, sailing throught the Bahamas is also on my to do list. I am also a novice sailor.

I am learning to sail at the Key West sail club. kwcsc.com. $210.00 first yr. $160.00 yearly to 
renew. They have some instructors there that teach for $25.00 an hr.

However, if you show up with some cold beer you can usually find some members around the
club to take you out!

In addition to the 25 boats to sail (oday's, sunfish, lazers, 420's and hobie cats) there is
canoes, kayaks, bathroom, grill( social on friday nites) fridge, outdoor shower, kitchen, tool shed and free parking.

I live in Co. and practically move in when I am down to visit. (4-5 times a yr).

Day sailing (without a motor) in my opinion will sharpen your skills rapidly. We sail out and
snorkel and swim at various spot, so docking and undocking is done a few times a sail.

Also, docking infront of a crowd usually makes you learn quicker.


----------



## Murph

Re: Can I sail to the Bahamas with NO experience?

Sure you can.....but I wouldn't recommend it.

I've immersed myself in all things sailing for about 10 months now, including lessons, about 20 books(most of them twice), magazine subscriptions & sailing every chance I get(weekends).

After 10 months I still wouldn't be comfortable heading into blue water.

IMO, spend a few months(or a year) learning the art/science of sailing while you save more money for a well maintained & equipped boat.

Best of luck and enjoy the journey!


----------



## Lou452

Orseay ? Are you still around? Now that some time has passed. What stage is your plan in ? How do you feel now after all the free advice some good others not as much? How much sailing have you been doing? What boats are you looking at? Best wishes Lou452


----------



## wannabsailor

Heck yes you can sail the Bahamas! Only 50 miles from Fla. to Grand Bahama Island! Just make sure you have some serious safety equipment.
The Bahamas are close enough if you get in trouble you won’t be far from home, and usually there is someone not too far away, and the islands are so close together you shouldn’t get into too much trouble. Remember, we regret the things we didn’t do… not the things we did. Imagine the stories you have to tell. Adventure awaits.
There are plenty of sailboats in the 15-20K range that will do fine. Oh yeah, if it comes down to the dog or the girlfriend… pick the dog.


----------



## Jetexas

I haven't read the entire thread, so I don't know if anyone brought it up or not, but a lot depends on your girlfriend. 

You can worry all you want about points of sail, how to tack, etc. but if your anchor is dragging at 3 a.m. in high winds, is she going to get up and help you re-anchor, and even if she will, are you going to be screaming at each other the entire time?

Lack of experience combined with high-stress situations that arise on a boat on a daily basis are not good for relationships.


----------



## Reef33

Uhmmmm..... You are 23, can plunk down 15 large for a boat and goof off for a year?

I hate you. uke


----------



## ckmeans

As somebody said about...it's not all that far...I really don't see what the big deal would be...Takes a day to get over there...Once you get there you're in a sheltered harbor and can plan your trips depending on weather once you get over there...Go for it...

Keep in mind guys, he's 23...He's not going to be able to do this again for another 40 years...Opportunity of a lifetime...


----------



## dohcdelsol93

why must he buy a 15-20K boat?

has this trip not been made thousands of times in much smaller/cheaper boats???

Catalinas...Compacs...Cape dorys...pindles...dare i say macgreggors???


for 10k you can get a boat someone else has already upgraded/threw all his money into to make just such a trip and lost interest....if i were solo i'd choose a compac 16 or 19

I'd put money that the boat could handle more than any experienced sailor would want to handle.

Buy a boat in the 7-10k range...spend the rest on booze on the islands!!!!!! Otherwise you're just wasting your money!

depending on the boat you buy...trailer her home to the great lakes after your trip!


----------



## JulieMor

Orseay said:


> I'm 23 years old. My girlfriend and I are bored and looking for a tropical adventure.
> 
> I've come up with a few ideas but the one I'm most seriously looking into the feasibility of, is buying a sailboat and spending like 6-12mth just cruising down the Bahamas; gaining more experience along the way and heading further South towards the Turks & Caicos, Dominican, Puerto Rico, BVI's, St. Lucia, etc..


When sailing the Bahamas, you need to understand their navigational aids, as laid on your charts, may not be reliable. But certainly, if you watch the weather, cross the Gulf Stream when the wind isn't blowing from the north, leave Florida at night and arrive in West End in the morning, then take in the westerly islands, it's doable for almost anyone who understands there may be moments of panic. Just be prepared.

Like any endeavor, your skills improve as you conquer the challenges.


----------



## chef2sail

I say let him go......Darwinism at it best


----------



## deltaten

Perhaps fly to the intended destination and buy/rent a smaller, inter-island capable daysailer? Or just paddle around the Big Island for a month. Mostly, ta find out if ya like it and secondly, to gain the experience. ONce the uncertainty is gone, figure a longer sojourn next season


----------



## fordo

The OP stopped posting on this thread 3/7, the first day. Anyone know what happened?


----------



## Dean101

fordo said:


> The OP stopped posting on this thread 3/7, the first day. Anyone know what happened?


Maybe he went on with his plans. Lot's of directions that could have went.


----------



## floridajaxsailor

foolish idea

-JD


----------



## HDChopper

Orseay said:


> I'm 23 years old. My girlfriend and I are bored and looking for a tropical adventure.
> 
> I've come up with a few ideas but the one I'm most seriously looking into the feasibility of, is buying a sailboat and spending like 6-12mth just cruising down the Bahamas; gaining more experience along the way and heading further South towards the Turks & Caicos, Dominican, Puerto Rico, BVI's, St. Lucia, etc..
> 
> SO, the two biggest questions I have are:
> 
> - Can I find a comfortable, used sailboat - qualified for the trip - for under $20k, all in?(preferably closer to $15k).
> 
> - How long would it take/what would I have to do, to learn enough so that we could safely embark on the initial journey from Florida to Grand Bahama?
> 
> I'm thinking I could spend a solid month reading and researching the basics of sailing, then buy the boat in Florida and spend another few weeks/month practicing and learning on the water with someone locally. Then be ready to hit the 'road' with my girlfriend and our dog. Is this at all accurate or am I dreaming?
> 
> I'm a very optimistic person and although a bit naive perhaps, I'm pretty confident I can do this given the right advise and guidence.
> 
> Thanks so much for any and all input!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Owen


Shure you can !
I decided I wanted to fly so it only took a year to build my first lightplane and researched & read everything on flying & Bernoulli's theorem, then flew it ! 
Had a great time and liked it so much I built 2 more after that had Real Fun for years & Never had a pilot license ...

BUT I am shure 99% of other ppl in the world would of DIED doing the things I have done in my life .,, (I really believe that because I have meet Thousands of ppl & most belong on Jay Lenos Jaywalking bit!)


----------



## boatpoker

It ain't rocket science ... look at all the idiots who do it.

I've told this story before but I think its worth repeating. I surveyed a Catalina 47 in 2004 for a fella who had never sailed before. He bought the boat, spent two weeks loading it up then left the dock (singlehanded).

18 months later I got a email from him in having a great time in Trinidad. A couple of years later he came back to Toronto, bought a trawler and headed off for the loop. 

He were'nt no rocket scientist but his momma didn't raise no dummies either.

A little knowledge, a little common sense and a spirit of adventure will take you a long way.


----------



## Minnewaska

HDChopper said:


> Shure you can !
> I decided I wanted to fly so it only took a year to build my first lightplane.....
> 
> BUT I am shure 99% of other ppl in the world would of DIED.....


Directionally correct anyway. While amateur built aircraft comprise 10% of the US fleet, they account for 20% of fatal accidents. Also, 10% of amateur built accidents occur on the aircraft's very first flight. Data just released by the NTSB last year.

I am a huge supporter of homebuilts and the EAA (Experimental Aircraft Association), but the amateur builders can do better.

Their proposed solution is better education, particularly on power systems, which are the most likely to fail in this category.

I think the same can be said for those that venture offshore without experience. Get as much education as you possibly can.


----------



## JulieMor

fordo said:


> The OP stopped posting on this thread 3/7, the first day. Anyone know what happened?


Having just browsed through some of the posts, it's possible some of the comments turned him away.

As for sailing from Florida to the Bahamas, the shortest route is from Lake Worth to West End. It's about 65 miles. From there you can cruise the coast of Grand Bahama Island. You don't have to go far to find a harbor.

And as you gain confidence and experience, you can decide your next destination. As long as you plan well, pay close attention to the weather, and take your time, I think anyone with little experience can make the voyage safely. You just have to *think* safe. But certainly, get to know your boat first, then at least get an experienced sailor to come on board with you and teach you the basics before you go.

And to the cost of the boat, Cap'n Fatty circumnavigated the globe twice in a $3,000 boat. But he'll be the first to tell you that price left him with enough money to purchase a lot of safety equipment. Of course, you have to know how and when to use it too.


----------



## caberg

These folks did almost exactly what the OP is proposing (i.e., had never sailed before, bought a boat, took about a month to learn, and then went from FL to Bahamas).

The Slapdash | No Fixed Address

Then went on to circumnavigate... In a 34' cat.

And they're certainly not the only ones. On the other hand, I'm sure there are some who will spend their entire lives on coastal and inland waters, and denigrate anyone with less experience who proposes something like the OP.


----------



## azguy

I would get to Florida and get into a live aboard situation so you can work, sail and get to know the local waters....Then a year from now "go for it"


----------



## Flybyknight

I mean this with all due respect.
No! Forget it.


----------



## drhoward20

what is guntholing


----------



## cherev

I skipped to the end of this thread, so this may already be covered. Never go into a risky endeavor without personal experience (gradually acquired), or instead, without hiring an experienced person to guide and help you.

Take a keel-boat sailing course, take any instruction that a local boating association or college offers, and practice lake sailing. Then bare-boat sail on chartered boats in sheltered waters like the BVI. Then do some more charter sailing on more open waters such as those in the Caribbean. You might try crewing on a boat delivery or two.

Finally, now that you have some idea what you're about and what you'll need, then look at buying your very own hole in the water. The charters will be fun, even if you decide it's just too much of a culture shock.


----------



## jameswilson29

cherev said:


> Take a keel-boat sailing course, take any instruction that a local boating association or college offers, and practice lake sailing. Then bare-boat sail on chartered boats in sheltered waters like the BVI. Then do some more charter sailing on more open waters such as those in the Caribbean. You might try crewing on a boat delivery or two.


I, too, endorse this plan. By the time you have completed these courses and charters, you will be so experience rich and cash poor that you will be unable to buy anything that could possibly get you in trouble.


----------



## wannabsailor

The Bahamas Ministry of Tourism sponsors a series of escorted boat cruises to The Islands of The Bahamas annually, for the benefit of newcomers who want a buddy boat for the crossing. The cost is minimal and includes a send-off party and Bahamas Welcome party. 
These Flings are usually during the months of June thru August.
For more information on Fishing and Boating in The Islands of The Bahamas, contact Bahamas Sports and
Aviation at (800) 327-7678 or (305)932-0051.
Go For It!


----------



## meuritt

The original buyers of my boat, way back in 1972 bought the boat, hired a french captain to sail them across the English Channel and teach them everything they needed to know in three days, including celestial navigation. Then it was off across the Atlantic, through the Panama Canal where they lost the boat (blew off its mooring, the boat survived because, obviously, I own it now) in a Cat5 hurricane. They were not aboard.

There is no need for training at all, but a good load of dope to dull your judgement might help.


----------



## jameswilson29

meuritt said:


> There is no need for training at all, but a good load of dope to dull your judgement might help.


Apparently, the same advice holds true for posting on this forum.


----------



## Frag

Hi Owen,

You are young and full of energy. Go for it. Be prudent and you will be fine. I wish I would have done this when I was your age. I started to sail last summer, and I just wish I started before. I am having a similar plan ...

I am answering your question straight here:

-	Read “The Annapolis Book of Seamanship”
-	Do ASA 101 to at least ASA105
-	Meet people in local club and crew their ships for racing. Lot of friendly people in this community. You will learn a lot from them.
-	Talk to someone who did that trip. I mean really talk to him…face to face. There is a good chance you will meet those in the same clubs.
-	Prepare the ship and make sure you have all the safety equipment in case things go bad.
-	And go. You can do it.

Who risk nothing get nothing. You are the adventurous type. Enjoy it.

Steph


----------



## Minnewaska

Frag said:


> ....Who risk nothing get nothing.


Right. I only wish that applied to the economy as well.


----------



## scratchee

Yes, you can sail to the Bahamas with no experience. You can also die enroute with no experience.


----------



## Minnewaska

scratchee said:


> Yes, you can sail to the Bahamas with no experience. You can also die enroute with no experience.


Agreed, but that's only sailing _toward_ the Bahamas.


----------



## handsomebob

Owen,

I don't see that you have replied in a while from all this great advice both pro and con. If it was me I would pack up and go to Florida and get work as crew for 6 months to a year on charters and deliveries to learn all you can. Take some of the classes if you feel like but not necessary if you put in quality time really soaking up all you can from experienced captains. Get odd jobs while ashore to make some money to get by and leave your nest egg alone. During that time you will most likely make some connections and could find the perfect boat to charter. No need to buy your own boat now. You are 23 and have all the time to go on your adventure. I say go for it but learn enough to be safe. Many people on this forum including me wish we had the time and lack of major responsibilities(wife, kids, mortgage, college loan) to start seriously sailing at your young age. Who knows maybe you could make a living of it. Give us an update on what you are up to and if you are still considering the trip.


----------



## smackdaddy

scratchee said:


> Yes, you can sail to the Bahamas with no experience. You can also die enroute with no experience.


Ah, but that's always the rub isn't it? You can also die en route to the Bahamas with years of experience under your keel.

If something's gonna happen, it's gonna happen out there.


----------



## xymotic

All this talk about relationships is very interesting to me. When did FL to the Bahamas become a 50 day drift in a rowboat with no water? Better fatten the GF up a bit before the trip in case you need to eat her. Be prepared!

Pluh-ease. Two people can get along pretty well in a cramped space for A DAY especially when all the while everything about is new and different and fun.

Personally I went for a 13' to 23' motorboat. the 23 seemed HUGE at the time. Then I went to a 42' sailboat. I learned by doing, and by occasionally bumping into stuff. I have friends that have sailed for 20 years, are in USCG aux and seriously cannot drive a 27' that they've owned for three years 'because it's so big'

I have a hard time thinking that way, because that's just not how I think. So to the OP I would say hell yes, don't be an idiot and you'll be fine. Or do be an idiot and let Dawinism work itself out, either way it'll just be you being who you are.

I will suggest reading Pat and Allie's Blog bumfuzzle | intro sept oct 2003 sailing around the world it was amazing seeing the chatter all over the internet about how dumb they were and destined to die. It's a fair bit harder to kill yourself than some people think.


----------



## xymotic

smackdaddy said:


> Ah, but that's always the rub isn't it? You can also die en route to the Bahamas with years of experience under your keel.
> 
> If something's gonna happen, it's gonna happen out there.


It's more likely to happen in your own bathroom.


----------



## Harborless

Yes. You can find a worthy boat for 5K and spend 1-2K in fixing her up sweet for the ride down.
Money will not be your issue.

Your issue is going to be when something happens and you have no idea what to do. Such as: Exhaust hose going out and flooding your bilge, chainplate breaking in squall, thru-hull failure, perhaps a ripped main or jib or simply docking without bashing boats around you.
Can you sail to the bahamas with no experience? Of course! You have the money. Just because you can do something doesn't always mean you should though.

You need to have some experience man, especially if someone else will be depending on your seamanship or lack there of.


----------



## wanttosail

Go and live your dream!!


----------



## Harborless

wanttosail said:


> Go and live your dream!!


But his gf and a dog will be living the dream to. If it were just him i'd say go for it. With the addition of two innocents with 0 experience and only 2 imposable thumbs between them though I am more wary in recommending such a trip.


----------



## blowinstink

Harborless said:


> But his gf and a dog will be living the dream to. If it were just him i'd say go for it. With the addition of two innocents with 0 experience and only 2 imposable thumbs between them though I am more wary in recommending such a trip.


What is am imposable thumb? 
That thing Tom Robbins wrote about?:laugher


----------



## xymotic

I think harbor meant opposable thumbs, but wouldn't it be four between them? Is the girlfriend paraplegic? Or are the GF and dog the same thing (yikes!) in which case yes, only two thumbs in the whole group.

And OMG what do you do when something unexpected happens!!!! You will obviously just sit there and wait for death. Duh. How do you people get 'experience'??? I tend to gain experience by doing something. After I have done it, I have experienced it. I know it's complicated but I try not to over-think it.


----------



## Minnewaska

xymotic said:


> .....How do you people get 'experience'???....


By pushing the envelope of your personal minimums when conditions are right. How far offshore, how much wind, how large seas, etc. Everyone should know what they feel capable of taking on.

Then you push one at a time. You may venture further offshore, but only when weather looks good. You may do your first docking in the dark, but only in calm wind. You may head out in 30 knots of wind, but may not get too far away from safety that first time. And the best way is to have someone with you that is experienced for your first crack.

You push one at a time, not all at once.


----------



## scratchee

The "Barefoot Bandit" in the San Juans was able to takeoff and land a plane with no experience (though the plane was totaled.) Maybe you could try flying to the Bahamas instead?

Theoretically, most questions that start with "Can I" can be answered with the single word, "Yes." Fortunately, most responses in forums such as this also try to include some realistic advice. 

To be fair, the OP did say that he was going to study up on sailing, then spend a few weeks sailing his new boat in Florida before heading to the Bahamas. So that's not exactly "no experience." However, after his first day arguing with the advice he got here, he seems to have "departed the pattern," as the Barefoot Bandit may have said if he reached the chapter on how to talk on the radios.


----------



## bljones

blowinstink said:


> What is am imposable thumb?


a passive/aggressive control freak hitch-hiking.


----------



## xymotic

Minnewaska said:


> By pushing the envelope of your personal minimums when conditions are right. How far offshore, how much wind, how large seas, etc. Everyone should know what they feel capable of taking on.
> 
> Then you push one at a time. You may venture further offshore, but only when weather looks good. You may do your first docking in the dark, but only in calm wind. You may head out in 30 knots of wind, but may not get too far away from safety that first time. And the best way is to have someone with you that is experienced for your first crack.
> 
> You push one at a time, not all at once.


 I sailed to Catalina on my third trip ever on a sailboat. This ain't rocket surgery.

Bimini is only 40 miles from Florida Grand Bahama is only 60. it's offshore and there's the gulf stream but I mean cmon! a little perspective! It's not Slokum sailing around the world with no tools or support in a wooden boat _he built himself because he had to_


----------



## Minnewaska

xymotic said:


> I sailed to Catalina on my third trip ever on a sailboat. This ain't rocket surgery.
> 
> Bimini is only 40 miles from Florida Grand Bahama is only 60. it's offshore and there's the gulf stream but I mean cmon! a little perspective! It's not Slokum sailing around the world with no tools or support in a wooden boat _he built himself because he had to_


Didn't say it was hard. I answered your question on how one gets experience.

How quickly one assimilates the skills is highly variable. It inapplicable to suggest anyone can do so, based on one's own successful experience.


----------



## Capt.aaron

I don't know. I sailed down to Mexico by myself just after my 20'th birthday on a 28 foot sloop. I had lot's of training and sea time prior and I still am amazed when I think back at how little I knew. My nicro-press rig and leaking packing gland, I would'nt do it now not knowing what I did then. I'm glad I did'nt know then what I know now or I would'nt have done it. I guess if you wait till you are ready you'll never go.


----------



## sww914

The sailing part is not the hard part.
The hard part is fixing something broken at 3:00 am when you're sick, wet, cold, exhausted, scared to death, wish you were dead, and your flashlight is dead, you don't have the right part and you dropped the necessary tool overboard. Oh, and you're almost out of water and the radio is dead, and you're drifting towards the rocks too. And you haven't slept well for a couple days.
That kind of reality is definitely at odds with the sunshine, palm trees, and umbrella drinks on a white sand beach vision.
You might want to prepare well.


----------



## xymotic

sww914 said:


> The sailing part is not the hard part.
> The hard part is fixing something broken at 3:00 am when you're sick, wet, cold, exhausted, scared to death, wish you were dead, and your flashlight is dead, you don't have the right part and you dropped the necessary tool overboard. Oh, and you're almost out of water and the radio is dead, and you're drifting towards the rocks too. And you haven't slept well for a couple days.
> That kind of reality is definitely at odds with the sunshine, palm trees, and umbrella drinks on a white sand beach vision.
> You might want to prepare well.


It's also something that really can't be taught. Stuff happens. I'm definitely a proponent of 'be prepared' but it just seems like on these forums if you don't ask a very specific question there's always a bunch of naysayors saying 'you will die"


----------



## sww914

I agree but I'm not saying you will die, I'm saying this is hard. Harder than I thought it would be anyway.


----------



## SeaStar7

I would recommend reading several good "How to Sail Books" and even taking one of those Basic Learn to Sail Course offered by Offshore Sailing School, etc. They cost about $500-$800 bucks for the basic ones. After that, either rent or charter a sturdy 20-26 ft boat to practice aboard. I have seen Flickas and Contessas and Pearson Tritons in the $10-$15K range. Those have all gone across Oceans. I sailed as a kid, daysailing, racing, but only took up cruising in my early 30s. Chapman's Boating is invaluable. Take small steps, but it shouldn't take you years to get out there. Read, practice sailing....GO! Fair Winds!!!!


----------



## kentemay

I recently purchased a Westerly Centaur and am thinking of taking it over to the Bahamas next summer. Anyone have thoughts on this vessel crossing the stream?


----------



## TQA

kentemay said:


> I recently purchased a Westerly Centaur and am thinking of taking it over to the Bahamas next summer. Anyone have thoughts on this vessel crossing the stream?


She will be just fine. Centaurs have circumnavigated.


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor

I recommend you buying a Hobie cat, go to a local lake ! Get out there learn to sail, and go out in storms on the lake. Then think of this being the ocean and no islands around you , nothing but water, and BIG fishes underneath you! Then do it over and over and over again! Until your able to buy a ocean vessel. just my thoughts.


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor

1979 Stiletto 27 - Catamaran Sailboat Classifieds

Here Ya go this might just work!


----------



## blutoyz

I was trying to read this entire thread but my attention span got the best of me:laugher

I was hoping to see a post from the OP with pics of his boat and some tales of his training progress.


----------



## wannabsailor

Mike, you got to stop holding it in, let it out. It's OK to express your feeling now and then. 
Ok, on a more serious note maybe I am just really naive but I don’t get it. I mean what is it? 40-50 miles? Ask a few questions, use some common sense and go. You leave after breakfast, you get there for dinner, you pick a nice day and you go. What?


----------



## JonEisberg

wannabsailor said:


> Ok, on a more serious note maybe I am just really naive but I don't get it. I mean what is it? 40-50 miles? Ask a few questions, use some common sense and go. You leave after breakfast, you get there for dinner, you pick a nice day and you go. What?


Well, first off, simply getting there is the easy part...

The Bahamas can present some pretty serious challenges, and even experienced cruisers come to grief over there every year... The islands are not all pink sand beaches, and gin-clear waters lapping gently up to them... Not difficult at all for a newbie to get into trouble, and perhaps find himself a LONG way from any assistance when it happens...

I don't think the suggestions here to knock around a place like the Florida Keys for a month or two first, are at all unreasonable, or overly cautious... I'm guessing few of the "Just Do It" brigade have ever laid eyes on a Bahamian "Ironshore", or suddenly found themselves anchored to weather of one, after a strong front has moved through in the middle of a February night...


----------



## Capt.aaron

It's 50 miles of what can be absolute @#!*% . If there is wind, it will be east-on the nose, or north of east wich pushes the Gulf Stream up quick in to 10 foot stackers, If the wind has recently shifted the the sea will be confused and boiling . Add the constant freighter traffic north to south and south to north funneling through the straights, it's like playing frogger on a boilng mogul feild. You can motor across on a calm day, but to sail it is a challenge. That stretch of water is notorious for a reason. It's a good place to get passage making experience, short and intense. You really need to leave Key Largo at midinght and arive in Bimini after noon, so the light is above or behind you.


----------



## JoeDiver

Capt Mike said:


> .....and their jeoulas.


What is this "jeoulas" that they own? I Googled it but came up empty.


----------



## jameswilson29

I know "jorts" are jean shorts, so "jeoulas" must be some other article of clothing made out of denim!


----------



## rgscpat

Maybe "jeoulas" is a boat with glass jalousies -- crank-open glass-slatted windows -- must be a tropical thingy. As in skippers with jalousies in their boats shouldn't throw coconuts when stoned.


----------



## ebs001

Jeoulas: denim envy


----------



## Donna_F

Perhaps, "Capt" Mike, SailNet is not for you. There is no point in sticking around just to fling abuse at the members.


----------



## Luvsailing

I think you, or anyone with some life experience and solid common sense, can sail although I would encourage you to save a little more money so you can buy a good solid boat with reliable systems in place.
My husband and I have only been sailing for 6 years but we are leaving this fall from Florida to the Bahamas and can hardly wait to begin our "live aboard" life. 
We taught ourselves to sail our 29.5 Hunter without a great deal of risk to life and limb and would suggest that patience, weather suitable to your skill level and a good solid knowledge and understanding of charts and navigation then sail, sail, sail! Here, there, everywhere!!! Life will happen and you and your gf will need to respond to it.
There are many books written about individuals who have walked down to the dock one day, bought a boat and left for parts unknown with great success.
I expect you have already done some sailing in heavy seas and have decided this is a life that could work for you and your gf....if so, I say go for it and I hope we see you along the way. Btw, your pet is not a problem as long as all vaccines and good health are vet checked and confirmed, lots of cruisers have furry family 
Cheers and happy sailing!


----------



## huckleberry_hound

I was where you are once. it can be done. I bought my boat for 5k, could have got it for 3 if I were a better barterer, a $400 used chart plotter and a weekend course in a sunfish. full disclosure, I've only made it from NY to SC, but as soon as my stint with the USCG is up, it's off to the islands and the good life for me. you can do it man! just drop the chick if she starts to hold you back.


----------



## Waterdawg43

perhaps its just my area, but here you can't sail unless you have your Captains License.


----------



## captainbri

You can always motor and that will fix the sailing question. If you have never lived on a boat then I would try to spend a couple of days sailing and sleeping on one. If either of you is high maintenance then it may not be for you.

go for it.


----------



## boatpoker

RealST said:


> perhaps its just my area, but here you can't sail unless you have your Captains License.


What area are you talking about and what law says you can't sail without a captains license ?


----------



## Minnewaska

boatpoker said:


> What area are you talking about and what law says you can't sail without a captains license ?


I was wondering the same. The OPs location says NY state, which certainly does not have that law. They have a boater safety course requirement, like most. I thought it may have been sarcasm.


----------



## mad_machine

RealST said:


> perhaps its just my area, but here you can't sail unless you have your Captains License.


there is a BIG difference between a captain's license (which allows you to run a charter boat and the like) and a boat license


----------



## DougSabbag

Orseay said:


> I'm 23 years old. My girlfriend and I are bored and looking for a tropical adventure.
> 
> I've come up with a few ideas but the one I'm most seriously looking into the feasibility of, is buying a sailboat and spending like 6-12mth just cruising down the Bahamas; gaining more experience along the way and heading further South towards the Turks & Caicos, Dominican, Puerto Rico, BVI's, St. Lucia, etc..
> 
> SO, the two biggest questions I have are:
> 
> - Can I find a comfortable, used sailboat - qualified for the trip - for under $20k, all in?(preferably closer to $15k).
> 
> - How long would it take/what would I have to do, to learn enough so that we could safely embark on the initial journey from Florida to Grand Bahama?
> 
> I'm thinking I could spend a solid month reading and researching the basics of sailing, then buy the boat in Florida and spend another few weeks/month practicing and learning on the water with someone locally. Then be ready to hit the 'road' with my girlfriend and our dog. Is this at all accurate or am I dreaming?
> 
> I'm a very optimistic person and although a bit naive perhaps, I'm pretty confident I can do this given the right advise and guidence.
> 
> Thanks so much for any and all input!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Owen


Owen,

Just do it! Go ahead. As you proceed through each and every twist and turn of life, sometimes things go well and sometimes they don't.

But, we all started out at one point or another with less experience than many would say we "should" have and are still here, aren't we...?

I wouldn't even support your idea of spending a month reading about sailing.
Just do it.

You will either learn what you need to know about how to sail your boat, or you won't and will pay some sort of idiots' fee. Yes, that could include your life, but what the H_ll, you are young and strong and full of confidence.

Get the boat, and take her out, as often as possible. Each time you leave the dock, and return, you will learn a LOT.

You might consider only raising the Jib, for the first "cruise", and get used to that. Then, the next day, or that afternoon, or whatever, raise the main.

Try to limit your initial cruises to LIGHT WIND DAYS.

Good luck, and ENJOY!


----------



## chiefiredog

Well...dispite your name is not Noah and you don't yet have an Arc, I suggest you spend a lot of time on the water once you find an acceptible vessel and learn the skills necessary to get from one point to another. Then take courses or learn on your own, how to navigate on paper and then invest in a dependable chartplotter. Learn as much as you can about the conditions of the Gulf Stream during the seasons in order to choose a "Best Window" during the "Best Season" to make the trip. Also study the country and their requirements for entry and their customs regulations.You indeed have a lot to learn but, what you are dreaming is doable, only after you and your first mate have put in some serious time learning the ropes and planning your adventure.Good Luck with your Dream!!!


----------



## DougSabbag

You asked: "Can I find a comfortable, used sailboat - qualified for the trip - for under $20k, all in?(preferably closer to $15k). "

Well, here is a unique source of used boats:

Certified Sales Inc - Liquidation Sales

These people will accept BIDS on their repossessed and salvage vessels.

Buy one and sail her as much as possible!

Good luck,
Doug


----------



## JonEisberg

Not to suggest that the topic is unworthy of discussion, but those who continue to offer advise of a personal nature to the OP might wish to take note that he abandoned this thread roughly 150 posts, and 11 months, ago... (grin)


----------



## erie bound

I'm sure that others with the same idea or curiosity will find further insight advantageous. Keep posting away.


----------



## Brainologist

The guys in the "Hold Fast" documentary did it (it's on Vimeo), probably on well under $20K... Not sure I'd suggest repeating this to anyone, though


----------



## bljones

Please, can we get past the anarchist hipsters of "Hold Fast" as paragons? there are so many better choices in the "go cheap, go now, little budget, little boat, little experience" class of cruisers.


----------



## chiefiredog

ooops....should learn to read the fine print ...lol...i guess he made it !!


----------



## Capt.aaron

bljones said:


> Please, can we get past the anarchist hipsters of "Hold Fast" as paragons? there are so many better choices in the "go cheap, go now, little budget, little boat, little experience" class of cruisers.


And if they were preppy yachty kids with conservative political veiws, would they be worthy of discussing. Just say'n.


----------



## fasterest

Brainologist said:


> The guys in the "Hold Fast" documentary did it (it's on Vimeo), probably on well under $20K... Not sure I'd suggest repeating this to anyone, though


That is an excellent documentary IMO I would say to the op to go ahead and do it even though I have no experience it is your life and if you feel comfortable why not.


----------



## Minnewaska

Capt.aaron said:


> And if they were preppy yachty kids with conservative political veiws, would they be worthy of discussing. Just say'n.


Nope. Any preppy yachty kid with conservative political views that steals stuff and breaks other people's property would be an a-hole in my book too.


----------



## Lou452

Is the op still here or is this a dead thread? Good day, Lou


----------



## benesailor

> Nope. Any preppy yachty kid with conservative political views that steals stuff and breaks other people's property would be an a-hole in my book too.


 Well... generally it's the liberal's that are destroying everything; not the preppie conservative's. hence the word "conservative"

this thread has been dead for a while and the 23 yrold has never come back. Frightened away?


----------



## Capt.aaron

Minnewaska said:


> Nope. Any preppy yachty kid with conservative political views that steals stuff and breaks other people's property would be an a-hole in my book too.


I guess I'm missing some info. I haven't seen the video and did'nt know they were theiving vandels. All I saw was some photos of some young people on a little sailboat with a mission statement of sailing south to show other young people it could be done.


----------



## jobberone

Capt.aaron said:


> It's 50 miles of what can be absolute @#!*% . If there is wind, it will be east-on the nose, or north of east wich pushes the Gulf Stream up quick in to 10 foot stackers, If the wind has recently shifted the the sea will be confused and boiling . Add the constant freighter traffic north to south and south to north funneling through the straights, it's like playing frogger on a boilng mogul feild. You can motor across on a calm day, but to sail it is a challenge. That stretch of water is notorious for a reason. It's a good place to get passage making experience, short and intense. You really need to leave Key Largo at midinght and arive in Bimini after noon, so the light is above or behind you.


Just so I don't assume, why should the sun be behind you and why must you leave at midnight?


----------



## Minnewaska

Capt.aaron said:


> I guess I'm missing some info. I haven't seen the video and did'nt know they were theiving vandels. All I saw was some photos of some young people on a little sailboat with a mission statement of sailing south to show other young people it could be done.


Wait till you see the female crew take a dump over the lifelines and then kick the motley skipper off the boat at the end.


----------



## Capt.aaron

Minnewaska said:


> Wait till you see the female crew take a dump over the lifelines and then kick the motley skipper off the boat at the end.


Oh JEEZ. Sounds like a typical scene from the Christmas Tree anchorage In Key West.... Well, Boat Bums, what can I say.


----------



## Capt.aaron

jobberone said:


> Just so I don't assume, why should the sun be behind you and why must you leave at midnight?


Well, you don't want to make first time approaches to poorly marked entrances with the sun in your eye's, and Entering Bimini at night, having never been there before is dangerous. When I leave Angle Fish Creek at Midnight, I arrive in Bimini, around noon, no glare in my face, I can read the water, when the sun is a little behind me I can see the range poles on the beach. I need to line them up in order to line up my aproach, with out the sun reflecting off of them, they are hard to pick out. The trees shadow them in the morning. Also, you want to make sure you have time to secure the boat and get cleared in. I've been leaving Key Largo at Midnight and arriving in Bimini in early afternoon since 1978 with Grand Pa and as recently as last spring. So I guess part of it is just how I was raised, never thought of doing it differently. It takes 12 hours to do that crossing, so leave when you want to arrive. Leave at 09:00, arrive at 21:00 and so on.


----------



## shadowraiths

Capt.aaron said:


> I guess I'm missing some info. I haven't seen the video and did'nt know they were theiving vandels. All I saw was some photos of some young people on a little sailboat with a mission statement of sailing south to show other young people it could be done.


Early in the vid, they talked about making nightly scavenger runs. They also broke a guy's davits (_that they were using without permission_), trying to used it to put a mast on their boat. All things considered, and imho, it's an odd flick.


----------



## shadowraiths

Lou452 said:


> Is the op still here or is this a dead thread? Good day, Lou


The OP's stats show that he signed up and posted on the same day and has not returned since. This isn't to say he is not following the thread. However he has not signed in since the day he signed up/posted.


----------



## jobberone

Capt.aaron said:


> Well, you don't want to make first time approaches to poorly marked entrances with the sun in your eye's, and Entering Bimini at night, having never been there before is dangerous. When I leave Angle Fish Creek at Midnight, I arrive in Bimini, around noon, no glare in my face, I can read the water, when the sun is a little behind me I can see the range poles on the beach. I need to line them up in order to line up my aproach, with out the sun reflecting off of them, they are hard to pick out. The trees shadow them in the morning. Also, you want to make sure you have time to secure the boat and get cleared in. I've been leaving Key Largo at Midnight and arriving in Bimini in early afternoon since 1978 with Grand Pa and as recently as last spring. So I guess part of it is just how I was raised, never thought of doing it differently. It takes 12 hours to do that crossing, so leave when you want to arrive. Leave at 09:00, arrive at 21:00 and so on.


That's what I was thinking but wanted to be sure. Even with knowledge of an area it is difficult at times to navigate at night. Esp with old eyes. And I definitely don't see well with the sun facing me. Thanks for taking time to explain.


----------



## jobberone

I realize the OP is perhaps not around but I'd like to say something. I have little sailing experience but I do have time on big water. Things can go wrong out there and there is no where to turn at times for help. And no matter your experience or the size and type of your boat the ocean can be very big at times. Someone said you have to learn to have a healthy respect and even fear of the ocean. I think that is right. Don't underestimate the power of the sea.


----------



## Capt.aaron

Hey, I'm notorious for starting converstions at cocktail parties, bowing out and returning to the room hours later to find people engulfed in a heated discusion based on my original comment or question. This is the nature of this forum actually. OP or not, the question stands. " Can I sail To the Bahamas (or any where for that matter) with little to no experience?" IMHO ths is exactly the type of discusion Sailnet is designed for. As a largley east coast based group of sailors new and old gather here, the Bahamas is a popular destintion and goal for people interested in getting out there and going some where. Aside from specific's , the concepts and oppinoins discussed here can be transposed to any where in the world. And by the way, I'm scared sh!tless of the ocean and it's power. It's what has kept me alive thus far.


----------



## erie bound

^5 Aaron, I get so tired on forums when people worry too much if the OP is still around. Do they think other people can't gain knowledge from something posters have to say?


----------



## smackdaddy

+1...


----------



## Lou452

erie bound said:


> ^5 Aaron, I get so tired on forums when people worry so much as to weather the OP is still around. Do they not think other people can't gain knowledge from anything posters have to say?


In this post it is curiousity Will it be done? Has it been done already? Kind Regards, Lou


----------



## erie bound

No Lou, my post was about the people that pop on here and tell posters that it is a waste of time, because the op has not posted in a long time, I don't care, I have interest in what someone may have to add on the topic.


----------



## DesertPirate

Check out this video on Vimeo. This small band of sailors started with what appeared to be very little sailing experience and you might find their experiences interesting. There is, however, a difference between zero experience, a little experience, and a growing amount of experience, and with sailing, the more the better. Hold Fast on Vimeo


----------



## Minnewaska

Not that horrid video again. I think there are substantially better examples of how to do it.


----------



## DesertPirate

Minnewaska, Wow, that is a rather harsh appraisal of the video. I am not sure if you are just ragging on the video itself or the entire experience. The video is certainly not going to win any awards, but that is not the point of it. The thread began with the question as to whether one could sail to the Bahamas with no experience. The video shows how one group of people got their sailing experience. May I ask, do you own a sailboat, and if so, have you ever gone anywhere? I see a graphic for a Jeannneau 54 on your post. If you own such an expensive boat I might well imagine your disgust with Pestilence. Heavens, what would the yacht club commodore say? I say, if you don't like the video, don't watch it. As always, fair winds.


----------



## c. breeze

Hahahahahaha. 

It's déjà vu- all over again.


----------



## night0wl

DesertPirate said:


> Minnewaska, Wow, that is a rather harsh appraisal of the video. I am not sure if you are just ragging on the video itself or the entire experience. The video is certainly not going to win any awards, but that is not the point of it. The thread began with the question as to whether one could sail to the Bahamas with no experience. The video shows how one group of people got their sailing experience. May I ask, do you own a sailboat, and if so, have you ever gone anywhere? I see a graphic for a Jeannneau 54 on your post. If you own such an expensive boat I might well imagine your disgust with Pestilence. Heavens, what would the yacht club commodore say? I say, if you don't like the video, don't watch it. As always, fair winds.


You have to understand context. That "Hold Fast" documentary was discussed ad nauseum on this and many other sailing boards. There were heated opinions on both ends. It wasn't the Yacht Club crowd vs the Pardey crowd...but more along the "I respect property rights" crowd vs the "anarchist pirate" mentality displayed by Moxie and his crew.

If yo know anything about Minnewaska, you'd know that he's out there living the life right now. I sense jealousy about his vessel and life coming from you...or perhaps its a punk rock irreverence for people that have more?


----------



## DesertPirate

I missed out on the ad nauseum debate. Au contraire as to any jealousy toward Minnewaska, I say more power to him. And while I agree that climbing aboard other people's boats is not cool, I sense in those kids a certain joie de vivre which we definitely need more of in this life. And yes, even though I am almost 60 and decidedly not a 1%'er, through hard work and some amount of good fortune, I find myself quite comfortably retired. But I did grow up in the 1960's and from that I find I can conjure up a goodly amount of admiration for those who do things on a shoestring, though anyone who does anything out of the mainstream is to be admired.


----------



## night0wl

DesertPirate said:


> I missed out on the ad nauseum debate. Au contraire as to any jealousy toward Minnewaska, I say more power to him. And while I agree that climbing aboard other people's boats is not cool, I sense in those kids a certain joie de vivre which we definitely need more of in this life. And yes, even though I am almost 60 and decidedly not a 1%'er, through hard work and some amount of good fortune, I find myself quite comfortably retired. But I did grow up in the 1960's and from that I find I can conjure up a goodly amount of admiration for those who do things on a shoestring, though anyone who does anything out of the mainstream is to be admired.


You should search the discussions out (use googles search, its better than Sailnets)

Interesting debates...and less about sailing and more about what people value. Lots of law and order types, decrying property and the breakdown of morals. On the flip-side, lots of sympathizers saying "its only kids" or "what they did was harmless". What was interesting to me was there was very little of the true anarchist mindset...which I think these people tried getting across. No one was justifying "take what you can, leave nothing behind" because who cares about law and order...you're going to die in the end...and that is the problem I have with Hold Fast.

In my opinion, they are advocating a lifestyle which is NOT so innocent. They're practicing mild piracy...albeit with pretty scenery and clever video editing and voiceovers. I'm not a buttoned up law and order type, but I also cant blame any boat owner that would blow these kids away with a shotgun for getting caught aboard their boat. If you live by the sword, you should be prepared to face the blade...and they're living dangerously doing what they advocate.


----------



## kellysails

anarchist - I must say I just don't get it. They are so narcissistic that even social order is irrelevant because it is outside their immediate realm? Odd, somewhere along the way we screwed up our kids, well not mine at least Sorry off topic.


----------



## c. breeze

Nihilists, dude.


----------



## wannabsailor

I think it was MINNEWASKA who said something along the lines of...there are substantially better examples of how to do it. 

You got websites for those better examples?

Thanks


----------



## jameswilson29

c. breeze said:


> Nihilists, dude.


I believe that is supposed to be "Nihilists, Donnie..."


----------



## Shinook

night0wl said:


> You have to understand context. That "Hold Fast" documentary was discussed ad nauseum on this and many other sailing boards. There were heated opinions on both ends. It wasn't the Yacht Club crowd vs the Pardey crowd...but more along the "I respect property rights" crowd vs the "anarchist pirate" mentality displayed by Moxie and his crew.


I know of Moxie from another world where he is a respected computer security researcher with a very public face and a company that was recently acquired by Twitter for an undisclosed amount. I know that with his reputation he could have contracted with one of several organizations for a short period of time and made enough money to fund the entire trip/boat.

What bothers me the most about the things they did is that he easily could have made the money (if he didn't have it already) to do fine without having to steal or invade other people's property. The idea they couldn't pay someone <$200 to step the mast and had to break someone else's equipment is ludicrous, they had the money or the means to acquire it quickly, their decision not to do so was solely selfish.


----------



## Minnewaska

Hold Fast was a highly controversial, fully contrived, glorification of deadbeats that weren't actually poor, that actually did know how to sail but made out like they didn't and thought the idea of stealing stuff, breaking and entering, destroying others property and taking a dump over the lifelines was cool. 

That should clear it up.


----------



## LauderBoy

DesertPirate said:


> This small band of sailors started with what appeared to be very little sailing experience and you might find their experiences interesting.


The guy involved actually had a decent amount of sailing experience. You can see him drawing on that many many times in the video too.

I personally don't like the video not for the reasons most people state, but because it tends to re-enforce an idea that doing things on the cheap requires living in squalor like conditions. They spend all this time working on the boat, even buy a new engine, and do nothing to make it the least bit comfortable or liveable.

A sailboat can be comfortable, liveable, beautiful and safely maintained without having to be rich.


----------



## ShoalFinder

Yeah, "Occupy Sailboat" didn't do it for me, either.


----------



## DesertPirate

To LauderBoy,

I could not agree with you more. There is no need to live like a slob, no matter how poor you are. All one needs is a little class, which most people would state is something the Hold Fast crew lacked. I never really thought about the can of worms this video might open!


----------



## Sal Paradise

I agree. 

Thanks for posting that video, I found it interesting. But yeah - That's what drove me nuts in the video. The disgusting mess that boat was. I don't even like my wife to hang a towel on our lifelines. A boat has got to be neat and straightened up or it really bothers me. At least do the best you can with what you've got. Its not a money issue. The boat name bothered me too. 

I'm a little bit torn - I liked the spirit of adventure , I'm all for doing it on the cheap, but I wouldn't have sailed on that disgusting boat.

So if you go to the Bahamas with no experience - at least cleanup your boat and keep it neat and tidy!


----------



## c. breeze

There's a difference between looking rode hard and put up wet and looking derelict. I don't mind looking a bit weathered- as it were, but I can't stand looking like a yard sale. For the movie to have been proper- they should've been fiercely independent to the point that they wouldn't ever have been in a position to damage someone else's stuff. 

My chief complaint with anarchy has always been that its proponents are typically only suited to scavenging- and it's with an eye toward those means that they embrace anarchy. Scavengers. Oddly enough those who are most suited to getting along well enough, those with the various skills to support themselves without any central governing body providing for the infrastructure that allows for so many products to be so readily available- they are rarely the ones beating the anarchist drum. Quite likely because they are all actually engaged in supporting themselves off the grid in various manners.


----------



## flandria

Not sure if (1) and earlier reply got posted or didn't make it through, (2) how old this thread is and (3) if you are still looking for advice.

I cannot give you personal experience, but can direct you to a publication by Skipper Bob (link below) that deals quite extensively with your major challenge (if you limit yourself to the Bahamas for now), which is crossing the Gulf Stream. Perhaps that got covered quite well in other replies, but I admit I have not read through all the pages of response to your thread. Good luck with your plan!

http://www.waterwayguide.com/shipstore/product_info.php?ref=2&products_id=72


----------



## Andrew65

How big is the dog. That might problematical with that budget. Other than that, go for it, but sail conservative. Have you read Bruce Van DeSant`s book on sailing the thornless path? Read his advice. It`s a popular book for good reason.


----------



## Harborless

No you cant. And when time comesi to actually go and your staring out at the open expanse of ocean you wont have the balls.
you need ato second mate. You will get tired and kill yourself.


----------



## sdwcheney

Get a Spot, check it out on the web. I am in Edgewater Fl, I just sailed back from the Caribbean.


----------



## Group9

To the OP.

Get some experience. Learn your boat. When you are ready to go offshore (which is what a passage to the Bahamas will entail) you will know it and you won't have to ask anyone.

If being out so sight of land, or sailing at night, still bothers you, or you don't have a clue what the major problems you could encounter could be, or how to deal with them, you aren't ready.


----------



## abrahamx

Did you ever even buy a boat?


----------



## sdwcheney

The SPOT Satellite GPS Messenger provides a vital line of communication with friends and family when you want it, and emergency assistance when you need it. Using 100% satellite technology, SPOT works virtually anywhere in the world, even where cell phones don’t – all with the push of a button. I used one when I sailed from the Virgin Islands to Florida. Would you be interested in renting a sailboat, and Captain, cook? Go in November.


----------



## Sal Paradise

It will never happen but I'd love the OP to come back and say he just did it. Just ******* got in the boat and sailed to the ******* Bahamas.


----------



## NateFL

My wife and I bareboat chartered in the BVI when it was questionable whether or not we had enough experience. That said, we had already been sailing for a couple of years and completed the first two ASA courses. I understand the desire for this type of adventure, which is what drove us to try. However, owning a boat a crossing the Gulfstream are two elements you don't need to introduce to get there. My recommendation is spend part of that budget on taking ASA 101, 103 and 104 courses. By the time you're done you will be comfortable on a sailboat and prepared for some of the problems you may encounter. 

The truth is that you really have to go through a couple of "Oh, Sh*t!" moments before truly feeling comfortable handling trouble on the water. That is why I suggest the BVI. It is all line of sight sailing and the waters are deep enough that you won't run aground. You can stay overnight in a mooring field, so you don't have to worry about dragging anchor and the whole area is filled with sailors if you have any questions. Fly out there and then charter from the Moorings or one of the other reputable charter companies. You can get a phone from them and if you get into any trouble, they will be out to help you in no time. 

Island hopping with your girl in the one of the most beautiful places you've ever seen will be the best trip you ever take. Just prepare yourself first so that you have fun and aren't caught freaking out over something that you should have learned in a proper sailing course. 

I promise that if you follow this advice you will have the best time of your life and will have plenty of time to get your skills up for a Gulfstream crossing down the road. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## TJC45

I too hope the OP went for it!

People cross from FL to the Bahamas' all the time. Not that it should be taken lightly, but as blue water sailing goes, it's on the tamer side. 

As for boats that are suitable within the OP's price range, Florida is loaded with them. Most coastal crusier level boats are capable of making the that trip without a problem. 

Of course the first stop for anyone with this dream should be your local sailing school.


----------



## What Ev

I've crewed 20 times...been sailing my first boat about 20 times.

Go rent a boat and get knocked down and then imagine that you are responsible for another life...it will make you think twice


----------



## xymotic

Sal Paradise said:


> It will never happen but I'd love the OP to come back and say he just did it. Just ******* got in the boat and sailed to the ******* Bahamas.


He did it and died. Definitely. Its the only possible outcome.


----------

